# Pics of your own food



## Linda0818 (Dec 7, 2018)

I'm new here and have noticed some pics here and there of your own personal creations and would love to see more. If there is a thread of this nature already created where you all are posting pictures of your own dishes, feel free to direct me there.


Thanks!


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 7, 2018)

Hi Linda and welcome. 



Many like to post pictures of our creations. Some are really expert (not me) but I also love seeing them all. It seems that most pictures appear in the nightly dinner thread so be sure to check (and join) in there every day. It's a great thread where people actually cook and enjoy talking about it. It's also a great source of inspiration!


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 7, 2018)

By the way, here's a link to all the past "today's menu" threads. Enjoy!
Today's Menu - Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 7, 2018)

I love looking at *everyone's* food pics! "Today's Menu" is my go to when I first open my laptop. 

Linda, if you get a chance, check out our member Power Plant Op's signature link.  He has lots of videos that accompany his international dishes. Great food (I've made several) and well made videos.


----------



## CraigC (Dec 8, 2018)

If you click on the user name on the left side of a post, you will get a drop down box in which one of the options is to view their gallery. That gives you access to their pictures unless they have made them private.


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 8, 2018)

Excellent, thanks for all of the tips!


----------



## salt and pepper (Dec 8, 2018)

Go to members photos. At the top of the page.


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 8, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## buckytom (Dec 8, 2018)

Nothing beats natural light, though. My best food pics were when the sun was just right, coming in through the kitchen window or sliding doors.

All of my best pictures of anything were in early or late "long" light.

Without assisted lighting as has been shown,  I would turn off your flash (unless you want food-noir pictures) and set everything else to auto exposure. Some folks get good at their cell phone cams. You can always play with the settings.


----------



## salt and pepper (Dec 9, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rR1kzFz8NSo&index=2&list=FLZptd_9EiquTgoODo9DdBDg&t=137s


----------



## powerplantop (Dec 9, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Nothing beats natural light, though. My best food pics were when the sun was just right, coming in through the kitchen window or sliding doors.
> 
> All of my best pictures of anything were in early or late "long" light.
> 
> Without assisted lighting as has been shown,  I would turn off your flash (unless you want food-noir pictures) and set everything else to auto exposure. Some folks get good at their cell phone cams. You can always play with the settings.



Natural diffused light is the best you can get. To bad its not on demand 24-7


----------



## caseydog (Dec 9, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Nothing beats natural light, though. My best food pics were when the sun was just right, coming in through the kitchen window or sliding doors.
> 
> All of my best pictures of anything were in early or late "long" light.
> 
> Without assisted lighting as has been shown,  I would turn off your flash (unless you want food-noir pictures) and set everything else to auto exposure. Some folks get good at their cell phone cams. You can always play with the settings.



I love natural light, but I often cook after dark, so I gotta do what I gotta do. 

Being a professional photographer, I have all kinds of lighting stuff, so I use it. But, I don't put a tremendous amount of time and effort into my shots for the forum -- I cook the food to eat, so I want to get the photos done fast, before my food gets cold. Besides, I can't afford myself. 

CD


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 9, 2018)

powerplantop said:


> Natural diffused light is the best you can get. To bad its not on demand 24-7


Heh. I took a photography class in 1990 in the fall, as it got darker and darker outside. We were required to use a manual camera with film and no flash allowed. Since I was working, the only time I could take pictures and develop and print them in time for the next class was after 5:30 pm when I got home from work. I remember taking pictures on the fireplace mantel with DH holding a flashlight so I could get double the light with the reflection in the mirror. Good times [emoji38]


----------



## caseydog (Dec 9, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> Heh. I took a photography class in 1990 in the fall, as it got darker and darker outside. We were required to use a manual camera with film and no flash allowed. Since I was working, the only time I could take pictures and develop and print them in time for the next class was after 5:30 pm when I got home from work. I remember taking pictures on the fireplace mantel with DH holding a flashlight so I could get double the light with the reflection in the mirror. Good times [emoji38]



I do not miss film one bit, or hours spent in the darkroom. I can take pictures at 12,800 ISO that are better quality than 400 ISO film back then. 

The challenge with food is to get enough contrast to show dimension and depth, but not too much contrast. Many of my food shots on DC have too much contrast for my tastes, but again, I don't want my food to get cold while I fiddle with lights and reflectors. 

CD


----------



## roadfix (Dec 9, 2018)

I remember spending several hours each week both in high school and in college darkrooms.  I eventually turned part of my single apartment into a darkroom.   Good times!
I must have seen the classic movie "Blowup" at least a dozen times back in the day...  

The only camera I use now is what's in my iPhone 6.   I sold all my photo gear on Ebay and CL years ago except for the Leica M3 my dad gave me several decades ago...


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 10, 2018)

Excellent advice and info, especially on how to take pics with your phone. I normally just use my digital camera because it takes better pics than my phone does.


----------



## tenspeed (Dec 10, 2018)

I've watched a few videos on The Bite Shop channel on youtube while passing time on the trainer (it's too cold to ride outside!).

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsM3clfP0vfMFlnf2tde41A

  Not that I have any interest in being a food photographer, but the videos on lighting, backgrounds, etc. are interesting.  I never realized what is behind those beautiful shots in the magazines.


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 10, 2018)

Those shows are extremely cool to watch, with the lengths they go to in order to make the food look perfect.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 10, 2018)

caseydog said:


> I do not miss film one bit, or hours spent in the darkroom. I can take pictures at 12,800 ISO that are better quality than 400 ISO film back then.





roadfix said:


> I remember spending several hours each week both in high school and in college darkrooms.  I eventually turned part of my single apartment into a darkroom.   Good times!
> I must have seen the classic movie "Blowup" at least a dozen times back in the day...  [emoji38]



I was off by a decade [emoji38] I took the class in 2000. My brother and cousin both got married that year and I took about 8 rolls worth of pictures of their weddings. Most of them were terrible and I was so aggravated, I signed up for a photography class at the local community college. I learned a lot and the most important thing I took away from it is a great appreciation for the digital darkroom [emoji38] I bought a digital camera after that and never looked back.


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 11, 2018)

Clicked on this to see some Food Porn...... Woe ! No Pics .........


Here's some pics of my take on Stuffed Cabbage...


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 11, 2018)

Oh my gosh! I've never seen it made that way before. I love stuffed cabbage. In fact I had a couple of cabbage rolls the other day for lunch that I picked up at a market deli on my way to work.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 11, 2018)

Love that stuffed cabbage idea. I gotta try it!


----------



## caseydog (Dec 11, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> I was off by a decade [emoji38] I took the class in 2000. My brother and cousin both got married that year and I took about 8 rolls worth of pictures of their weddings. Most of them were terrible and I was so aggravated, I signed up for a photography class at the local community college. I learned a lot and the most important thing I took away from it is a great appreciation for the digital darkroom [emoji38] I bought a digital camera after that and never looked back.



Yep. I have been a pro photographer for many years, and I can do so much more with my digital photos, in a fraction of the time I spent in the darkroom. 

CD


----------



## roadfix (Dec 11, 2018)

Yeah, but I really miss the smell of darkroom chemicals.....


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 11, 2018)

roadfix said:


> Yeah, but I really miss the smell of darkroom chemicals.....



Just because you're not developing film anymore doesn't mean you can't still sniff the chemicals.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 11, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> Just because you're not developing film anymore doesn't mean you can't still sniff the chemicals.



You're right, and D-76 is still available today!   ...


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 11, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> Love that stuffed cabbage idea. I gotta try it!






http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f53/venison-stuffed-cabbage-101212.html#post1574597


----------



## caseydog (Dec 11, 2018)

roadfix said:


> Yeah, but I really miss the smell of darkroom chemicals.....



My girlfriend back in college didn't like that darkroom chemical smell (neither did I, to be honest). I had to shower and thoroughly wash my hands after hours in the darkroom, or sleep on the couch. 

Ruined some shirts, too. 

_Adobe Photoshop_ doesn't smell bad at all. 

CD


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 11, 2018)

The real beauty of digital photography is its immediacy. Better than Polaroids. Also the ability to enhance photos is a big plus. 

No buying film, reloading the camera, sending exposed film for processing (for most of us), waiting a week or so to find out you messed up the pictures and the opportunity to reshoot is long gone.


----------



## caseydog (Dec 11, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> The real beauty of digital photography is its immediacy. Better than Polaroids. Also the ability to enhance photos is a big plus.
> 
> No buying film, reloading the camera, sending exposed film for processing (for most of us), waiting a week or so to find out you messed up the pictures and the opportunity to reshoot is long gone.



I had Polaroid backs for my Hasselblad cameras and my Sinar 4X5. Black and white crap. I could get chromes back in a few hours. Today, I can tether my camera to my MacBook Pro, and hit the space bar to take the picture. 

CD


----------



## buckytom (Dec 11, 2018)

Speaking of Polaroids, I still like to take the SDHC cards out of my cameras and shake them vigorously so the pictures come out good.

On another note, Casey used to ask girls in high school if they wanted to see his Polaroids. 

No wonder he showered a lot by himself.


----------



## caseydog (Dec 12, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Speaking of Polaroids, I still like to take the SDHC cards out of my cameras and shake them vigorously so the pictures come out good.
> 
> On another note, Casey used to ask girls in high school if they wanted to see his Polaroids.
> 
> No wonder he showered a lot by himself.



Wow, that one was weak. My high school girlfriend didn't care about Polaroids, as long my parents were out of town -- which they often were. 

On another note, I worked in a camera shop during college, and dropped a 35mm film cartridge on the floor, and joked about that knocking the pictures out of focus. The woman I was serving took that seriously. My boss had to bail me out -- and I had to buy him a beer after work. 

CD


----------



## pepperhead212 (Dec 12, 2018)

Today (sorry, yesterday) I made a batch of butternut squash soup, the original recipe being _Haitian Pumpkin and Beef Soup_, from Milk Street.   It was quite hot with the two chocolate habs I used in it, but then, I cut them in half, instead of leaving whole, as in the recipe.  Flavor came out great!


That was sort of a late lunch, and later I made a red Thai curry, for dinner - another one of those things I made to use up some excess Thai basil I had to trim away.  I don't think I even used half of it with that 1 1/2 cups.   I put some more butternut in this, along with chicken, large chunks of onion (something I put in most of my Thai curries), some under-ripe pineapple, and some chunks of green pepper.  I have a lot of left-overs now!  And I have been known to eat Thai curry for breakfast! lol 



Actually, that soup was hotter from those two habs than the Thai curry, with a half cup of curry paste.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 12, 2018)

pepperhead212 said:


> Today (sorry, yesterday) I made a batch of butternut squash soup, the original recipe being _Haitian Pumpkin and Beef Soup_, from Milk Street.   It was quite hot with the two chocolate habs I used in it, but then, I cut them in half, instead of leaving whole, as in the recipe.  Flavor came out great!
> 
> 
> That was sort of a late lunch, and later I made a red Thai curry, for dinner - another one of those things I made to use up some excess Thai basil I had to trim away.  I don't think I even used half of it with that 1 1/2 cups.   I put some more butternut in this, along with chicken, large chunks of onion (something I put in most of my Thai curries), some under-ripe pineapple, and some chunks of green pepper.  I have a lot of left-overs now!  And I have been known to eat Thai curry for breakfast! lol
> ...


Any photos?


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 12, 2018)

Linda0818 said:


> ...If there is a thread of this nature already created where you all are posting pictures of your own dishes, feel free to direct me there...


They aren't food photos (mostly), but we do have a thread where we post photos we like - mostly taken by the person posting the photo. Oddly enough, it's called the *Random Photo Thread*.  You can find hundreds of photos for entertainment on a cold, lazy day. Or now, even.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 12, 2018)

roadfix said:


> I remember spending several hours each week both in high school and in college darkrooms.  I eventually turned part of my single apartment into a darkroom...


Himself had a regular, every-other year job for a dance studio while he was in college and for the first six years we were married. He would do studio shots when the costumes arrived, then lots of photos on the day of the recital. The middle year we lived in an apartment coincided with a recital year. It's a good thing it was a 2-bedroom with a bath and a half. He took over the main bath, used the counter for some rolling contraption to keep the bath washing over a print, had his pans of solutions all in the tub, perched his enlarger on a sturdy card table that straddled the toilet, and pasted the just-rinsed photos all over the tile walls of the bathtub. Needless to say, he had to break down the darkroom regularly so we could maintain good hygiene.  By the time we moved into our house, he had found a very good lab - recommended by the staff photographer of Goodrich Tires. This is a picture that photographer took (if my memory is right) that hung in his office:







*Linda*, have you noticed how easy it is for us to go completely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## Addie (Dec 12, 2018)

I lost my last phone when I was *in the hospital*,(again!) So Pirate bought me a smartphone . I knew it took pictures, but was just to lazy to find out how to do it. 

Yea!!! I finally bit the bullet and had Pirate teach me how it all works. So hopefully, I can post a picture of the Christmas Wreath cake. This year I have to make two of them. My grandson wants one also.


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 12, 2018)

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Linda*, have you noticed how easy it is for us to go completely
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I don't mind. Conversations evolve 


And besides, you're still talking about pictures, which is what I asked about in the first place


----------



## Addie (Dec 12, 2018)

Linda0818 said:


> I don't mind. *Conversations evolve*
> 
> 
> And besides, you're still talking about pictures, which is what I asked about in the first place



Someone will always bring it back on subject. I have to admit, they do have some fantastic pics of food here and they are only from the members here. Makes me happy to look at them.


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 12, 2018)

Addie said:


> Someone will always bring it back on subject. I have to admit, they do have some fantastic pics of food here and they are only from the members here. Makes me happy to look at them.




Food porn is my favorite thing!


----------



## roadfix (Dec 12, 2018)

Funny, the actual word 'porn' is used here, especially in thread titles.    Most other discussion forums (food & non-food) I belong to spell it 'pron'.    I think it has something to do with search engines.    Just an observation here....  that's all.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 12, 2018)

There used to be a word filter here many years ago that would block the word saltwater because of an offensive word contained in it.

We had no recipes for taffy, I guess.


----------



## tenspeed (Dec 12, 2018)

roadfix said:


> Funny, the actual word 'porn' is used here, especially in thread titles.    Most other discussion forums (food & non-food) I belong to spell it 'pron'.    I think it has something to do with search engines.    Just an observation here....  that's all.


I'll guess it's a strategy to increase the number of visitors (and ad dollars), but if that's what they are looking for, they will go away disappointed.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 12, 2018)

tenspeed said:


> I'll guess it's a strategy to increase the number of visitors (and ad dollars), but if that's what they are looking for, they will go away disappointed.


This.


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 12, 2018)

roadfix said:


> Funny, the actual word 'porn' is used here, especially in thread titles.    Most other discussion forums (food & non-food) I belong to spell it 'pron'.    I think it has something to do with search engines.    Just an observation here....  that's all.




I've also seen "Pood Forn" before.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 12, 2018)

Linda0818 said:


> I've also seen "Pood Forn" before.



That's a lot like "fam damily".


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 12, 2018)

Easier to get away with, I suppose.


----------



## caseydog (Dec 13, 2018)

roadfix said:


> Funny, the actual word 'porn' is used here, especially in thread titles.    Most other discussion forums (food & non-food) I belong to spell it 'pron'.    I think it has something to do with search engines.    Just an observation here....  that's all.



Some forum software will not post the word spelled "porn." The word pr0n was developed to get around that. 

CD


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 13, 2018)

Yes, I've seen that several times as well. We've always just called it good ole "food p*rn", so that's what I'm used to. My apologies if it made anyone go


----------



## CakePoet (Dec 13, 2018)

The lovely world of word fliters, when you have to right  chicken chest and  "that Japanese  fungus"  and it becomes ever better when it  added to a  English language site teaching Swedish...   I had a dear friend writing in Swedish,  "this is my conclusion of the matter "and  it became "this is my  population paste" instead.    Slut in Swedish means ending, slutsats means conclusion  how ever with out slut.... it becomes batch and that Swedish is tricky...


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 13, 2018)

When filters were first installed, in some places, you couldn't post 'Dick', for example, which obviously had to be dialed back a bit ...


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 13, 2018)

I had a friend on another forum who couldn't talk about her pet *Cockatiel*.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 13, 2018)

I've come across filters that won't let me refer to a female dog as a bitch. It's standard terminology. E.g., there are 3 bitches and 2 dogs in that litter of puppies.


----------



## JustJoel (Dec 13, 2018)

I can’t imagine a filter catching”shiitake,” as it’s got two “l’s”...


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 13, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> I can’t imagine a filter catching”shiitake,” as it’s got two “l’s”...


I'm sure lots of people misspell it.


----------



## JustJoel (Dec 13, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> I'm sure lots of people misspell it.


Considering that practically the entire English speaking world mispronounces it, you’re most likely right.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 13, 2018)

taxlady said:


> I've come across filters that won't let me refer to a female dog as a bitch. It's standard terminology. E.g., there are 3 bitches and 2 dogs in that litter of puppies.



I belong to a poodle rescue site.

Ever time I type bitch, it corrects it to be "casey". So weird.

I asked the owner of the site about it. He says his name is Psycho D. Poodle. 

Could it really be?


----------



## caseydog (Dec 13, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Blah, blah, blah, poodle, blah, blah, blah, blah casey. Blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah,blah, blah, blah.




There, fixed that for you. 

CD


----------



## buckytom (Dec 13, 2018)

Yup, that's it! Absolute proof!

Wow, such a cool dog.


----------



## CakePoet (Dec 14, 2018)

Oh yes  it just to take  Shiitake   because  some people  tried to avoid  the filters by writing **** , shiit or shiiit  so the old filters took  ****, shiit, shiit.... and dont get me started on spatchcock chicken...


----------



## caseydog (Dec 14, 2018)

Wow, we ran this thread way off the rails. Woohoo! 

I don't want to take any pictures of anything for a few days... although I may do it if I cook something good in the next few days. Looks like I am going home to some lousy weather tomorrow, but the weekend doesn't look bad. 

I will try not to trigger any pr0n filters. 

CD


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 14, 2018)

This has actually been quite an interesting conversation, lol.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 14, 2018)

Linda0818 said:


> This has actually been quite an interesting conversation, lol.


...and your post count is quickly increasing, and that's a good sign. :thumb:
Most new members post once or twice and we never hear from them again.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 14, 2018)

roadfix said:


> ...and your post count is quickly increasing, and that's a good sign. :thumb:
> *Most new members post once or twice and we never hear from them again.*




I'd agree with that. It's always fun to have a new active member who seems to feel at home. It feels like we've known you for ages Linda.


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 14, 2018)

Thanks for the welcome, guys, it's so sweet of you 

I'm enjoying it here.


----------



## JustJoel (Dec 14, 2018)

Linda0818 said:


> Thanks for the welcome, guys, it's so sweet of you
> 
> I'm enjoying it here.


I’m certainly enjoying your posts and your pleasant, conversational tone! I’ll bet you’d be a good blogger, if you’re not already. Do stick around please!


----------



## buckytom (Dec 14, 2018)

+1 ^^^


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 14, 2018)

Awww, thanks guys 

Not a blogger, though. Never really had any interest in it. But thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 14, 2018)

buckytom said:


> +1 ^^^


+2.....etc...


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 15, 2018)

Thanks, everyone. You have a great community here and I'm glad to be part of it


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 18, 2018)

Pics of my Food ....
Baby Octopus, Roasted Portobello ...


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 18, 2018)

Wow, that looks like something you'd see in a restaurant. Nice


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 18, 2018)

"Food Porn"  
Found that plate at the $ Store !


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 18, 2018)

Yeah!


----------



## msmofet (Dec 18, 2018)

Salade Nicoise



Here are links to my food albums if you're interested >>>
https://www.discusscooking.com/forums/members/27696-albums1087.html
https://www.discusscooking.com/forums/members/27696-albums818.html
https://www.discusscooking.com/forums/members/27696-albums1102.html
https://www.discusscooking.com/forums/members/27696-albums1089.html
https://www.discusscooking.com/forums/members/27696-albums1088.html
https://www.discusscooking.com/forums/members/27696-albums1088.html


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 18, 2018)

No thanks, msmofet. Your food pics make me jealous. I think I'll just sit here and tell myself I do a great job.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 18, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> No thanks, msmofet. Your food pics make me jealous. I think I'll just sit here and tell myself I do a great job.



Thank you Andy for the complement. 

I just took a peek at your albums. Your pictures are wonderful Andy.  

BTW Can you ask Santa to leave a couple of your onion bagels under my tree. Pretty please.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 18, 2018)

msmofet said:


> Thank you Andy for the complement.
> 
> I just took a peek at your albums. Your pictures are wonderful Andy.
> 
> BTW Can you ask Santa to leave a couple of your onion bagels under my tree. Pretty please.



Thanks.  I'll talk directly to Santa for you.


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Dec 23, 2018)

My persoanl rendition of a charcuterie plate, when I'm too lazy to cook and I don't want reheated leftovers:


----------



## buckytom (Dec 23, 2018)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> My persoanl rendition of a charcuterie plate, when I'm too lazy to cook and I don't want reheated leftovers:



I'd eat that in a heartbeat for breakfast, lunch, or dinner.

Reminds me of the Hickory Farms displays in the malls this time of year.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## caseydog (Dec 23, 2018)

buckytom said:


> I'd eat that in a heartbeat for breakfast, lunch, or dinner.
> 
> Reminds me of the Hickory Farms displays in the malls this time of year.



I haven't seen any _Hickory Farms_ down here in years. Are they still a thing up North?

CD


----------



## buckytom (Dec 23, 2018)

I just saw kiosk in the mall the other day.

We used to get my dad a cheese and sausage assortment every year. I miss sitting at his knee and sharing it with him.


----------



## JustJoel (Dec 23, 2018)

caseydog said:


> I haven't seen any _Hickory Farms_ down here in years. Are they still a thing up North?
> 
> CD


Smith’s carries hickory farms products in the deli and on the back wall where the packaged cheeses and lunch meats are.

I don’t know if it’s still there as it’s been years since I’ve been there, but Hillshire Farms used to have a deli store at MSP airport. The BEST salads!


----------



## caseydog (Dec 23, 2018)

buckytom said:


> I just saw kiosk in the mall the other day.
> 
> We used to get my dad a cheese and sausage assortment every year. I miss sitting at his knee and sharing it with him.



_Hickory Farms_ has disappeared in the Dallas area, as far as I can tell. My parents used to give me a beef stick and cheese box every year. I just assumed that they went out of business. 

CD


----------



## buckytom (Dec 23, 2018)

I can always send you n assortment, if you'd like.

With an extra Taylor Ham.


But seriously, I would, just pm me.


----------



## caseydog (Dec 23, 2018)

Speaking of food photos, where is TATTRAT hiding? 

CD


----------



## buckytom (Dec 23, 2018)

Yeah, I gotta reach out to him. And The Chief.
I hope they are well.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 23, 2018)

buckytom said:


> I just saw kiosk in the mall the other day.
> 
> We used to get my dad a cheese and sausage assortment every year. I miss sitting at his knee and sharing it with him.



What mall has a Hickory Farms? I haven't seen Hickory Farms or Swiss Colony in years. I used to go to both at the Bergan Mall (AKA Bergan Towne Center) all the time. We would pick up cheese, bread, summer sausage and Mateus Rose' and go to the Hackensack or Paramus drive in. Those were good times.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 23, 2018)

There is one at the Rockaway mall. 

I'll tak a pic tomorrow. I have to go to White House/Black Market, Lord and Taylor, and either Nieman Marcus or Nordstrom tomorrow for some last minute stuff for DW.


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 24, 2018)

luckytrim said:


> View attachment 32683



I love pickled eggs and beets. I have a great recipe for German pickled eggs that I found online, similar to the ones my grandma used to make. I grew up eating German foods.

And speaking of Hickory Farms, I order from them online sometimes. We usually enjoy their stuff.


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 2, 2019)

Oh my goodness, that looks fabulous.


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 3, 2019)

Seafood Feast !  Soft-Shell Crab, Shrimps and Scallops......


----------



## CraigC (Jan 3, 2019)

luckytrim said:


> Seafood Feast !  Soft-Shell Crab, Shrimps and Scallops......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That crab would be glorifying a Po' Boy! Used to eat them as a CLT sammie, until I discovered them on a Po' Boy.


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 3, 2019)

I love Po' Boys !
Never tried one with the softies, tho ' ...




Oyster Po' Boy ....
Onion Rings, Oyster Casserole, Clams, not quite 'Casino'..


----------



## msmofet (Jan 3, 2019)

Some desserts

Cheesecake with cherry topping



Lemon Meringue Pie





Devils Food Cake




Mocha Brownie



Mini Apple Pie


----------



## Just Cooking (Jan 3, 2019)

msmofet said:


> Some desserts
> Mini Apple Pie
> 
> View attachment 32866



You hooked me @ "mini".. Looks delicious.. 

Have you a recipe to share?  

Ross


----------



## msmofet (Jan 3, 2019)

Just Cooking said:


> You hooked me @ "mini".. Looks delicious..
> 
> Have you a recipe to share?
> 
> Ross


Thank you. I will work up a recipe. I'll do it and post asap.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jan 3, 2019)

msmofet said:


> Thank you. I will work up a recipe. I'll do it and post asap.



Thank you, msmofet. I love small desserts.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 3, 2019)

Wow, everything looks so yummy!


----------



## msmofet (Jan 3, 2019)

Just Cooking said:


> You hooked me @ "mini".. Looks delicious..
> 
> Have you a recipe to share?
> 
> Ross


Here you go Ross.

Click >>>*Ms. Mofet's Mini Apple Pie *


----------



## Just Cooking (Jan 3, 2019)

msmofet said:


> Here you go Ross.
> 
> Click >>>*Ms. Mofet's Mini Apple Pie *



Thank you, thank you...  

Saved to my Dessert for Two file..  

Ross


----------



## msmofet (Jan 3, 2019)

Just Cooking said:


> Thank you, thank you...
> 
> Saved to my Dessert for Two file..
> 
> Ross


 Your welcome Ross.

I was thinking that you may be able to prepare all 4. Place 2 uncooked pies into the freezer right away. When frozen solid remove from pie plate (or use disposable pans) and place in zip top bags. When ready bake as usual but maybe add a few minutes to make up for being frozen. I wouldn't thaw because then you may end up with to much juices in pan.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 3, 2019)

Some Salads

Puttanesca



Cobb



Spinach



Cottage Cheese and Berry



Ham Salad Wrap



Grilled Lemon Herb Mediterranean Chicken Salad



Greek


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 3, 2019)

Okay, I'll take one ham salad wrap and the spinach salad, please.

Seriously, everything looks wonderful, but that spinach salad really caught my attention. I need to make one soon. I used to make spinach salads often, similar to yours, and it's been a long time.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 3, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> Okay, I'll take one ham salad wrap and the spinach salad, please.
> 
> Seriously, everything looks wonderful, but that spinach salad really caught my attention. I need to make one soon. I used to make spinach salads often, similar to yours, and it's been a long time.


 Thank you. 

I used to be able to find the Hormel smoked ham in the can. Can't find it any more. It was so convenient to open a can and throw in mac and cheese or to make salad.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 3, 2019)

msmofet said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I used to be able to find the Hormel smoked ham in the can. Can't find it any more. It was so convenient to open a can and throw in mac and cheese or to make salad.
> 
> View attachment 32877



I'm not sure if we have anything like that here, simply because I haven't looked for it. But the last time I saw cans of smoked ham was at Dollar General, of all places.


----------



## iamvics (Jan 3, 2019)

msmofet said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I used to be able to find the Hormel smoked ham in the can. Can't find it any more. It was so convenient to open a can and throw in mac and cheese or to make salad.
> 
> View attachment 32877




Amazon! https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=caned+ham


----------



## msmofet (Jan 3, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> I'm not sure if we have anything like that here, simply because I haven't looked for it. But the last time I saw cans of smoked ham was at Dollar General, of all places.


 I'm thinking I will just fry a ham steak. Cube some, shred some (in my food processor) and freeze in small portions for later use. I don't buy ham shanks very often but next time I do I will portion some of the cooked meat. Smoked ham salad is so good especially with dried fruit added.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 3, 2019)

iamvics said:


> Amazon! https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=caned+ham



Good ole Amazon. If you can't find it anywhere else, it will be there.

Scrolling down the page, I see a small can of the deviled ham. Takes me back to my childhood. My mom bought that stuff and my sister and I used to love smearing it onto Ritz crackers.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 3, 2019)

msmofet said:


> I'm thinking I will just fry a ham steak. Cube some, shred some (in my food processor) and freeze in small portions for later use. I don't buy ham shanks very often but next time I do I will portion some of the cooked meat. Smoked ham salad is so good especially with dried fruit added.



That sounds divine. I've got so many things from this thread that I need to try soon. My store list is filling up


----------



## msmofet (Jan 3, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> That sounds divine. I've got so many things from this thread that I need to try soon. My store list is filling up


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 3, 2019)

MsM and Lucky, I'm lovin' the foodie pics!    I might have to look through some of my faves and join in. 

I have a little Nikon Coolpix, but 99% of the time I just use my phone.  It's always handy so it's more convenient, and takes pretty decent pics.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 3, 2019)

msmofet said:


> I'm thinking I will just fry a ham steak. Cube some, shred some (in my food processor) and freeze in small portions for later use. I don't buy ham shanks very often but next time I do I will portion some of the cooked meat. Smoked ham salad is so good especially with dried fruit added.


 
I just did something similar a couple of days ago with leftover Christmas ham.  I don't have a food processor anymore, but it worked fine pulsed in the blender. I take care to not over pulse, so that it's still in shredded form with some texture - mixed it with a little mayo and mustard (less mustard than mayo), and some pickle relish or chopped pickles - whatever I have on hand. It makes a nice sandwich spread. I just had some for breakfast this morning, spread on toasted sourdough.


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 4, 2019)

Buffalo Chicken salad


----------



## Just Cooking (Jan 4, 2019)

msmofet said:


> Your welcome Ross.
> 
> I was thinking that you may be able to prepare all 4. Place 2 uncooked pies into the freezer right away. When frozen solid remove from pie plate (or use disposable pans) and place in zip top bags. When ready bake as usual but maybe add a few minutes to make up for being frozen. I wouldn't thaw because then you may end up with to much juices in pan.



I plan to adapt to 2 7" pie tins.. I do that with mini desserts..
One for us and one for daughter & sil...or freeze one for later..  

Ross


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 4, 2019)

I have a few pics of my own, mostly of stuff I've experimented with over the years. Let's see, I think I'll first put up my rendition of sushi. It's made with rice, avocado and imitation crab. I used rice paper instead of nori, simply because I don't care for nori. Poppy seeds sprinkled on top.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 4, 2019)

Looks good, Linda!  Great pic, too. 

I also prefer rice paper over nori.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 4, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> I have a few pics of my own, mostly of stuff I've experimented with over the years. Let's see, I think I'll first put up my rendition of sushi. It's made with rice, avocado and imitation crab. I used rice paper instead of nori, simply because I don't care for nori. Poppy seeds sprinkled on top.


 Looks good Linda.


----------



## caseydog (Jan 4, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> I have a few pics of my own, mostly of stuff I've experimented with over the years. Let's see, I think I'll first put up my rendition of sushi. It's made with rice, avocado and imitation crab. I used rice paper instead of nori, simply because I don't care for nori. Poppy seeds sprinkled on top.



Nice composition! The shot is a little soft, but for a Sony CyberShot point-n-shoot, not bad. You shot at 1/25-second shutter speed, which contributed to the blur. The aperture was 3.5, which I imagine is wide open on that camera. You had the ISO set at 400, so you might want to try 800. That's probably the maximum ISO I would go with that camera. 

Again, nice staging and composition. 

Here is a slightly tweaked version. Some color correction and sharpening. 

CD


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 4, 2019)

Cheryl J said:


> Looks good, Linda!  Great pic, too.
> 
> I also prefer rice paper over nori.



Cool, that makes me feel better because when I tell people I love sushi, I just don't like nori, they tend to look at me like I've got 2 heads 



msmofet said:


> Looks good Linda.



Thanks 



caseydog said:


> Nice composition! The shot is a little soft, but for a Sony CyberShot point-n-shoot, not bad. You shot at 1/25-second shutter speed, which contributed to the blur. The aperture was 3.5, which I imagine is wide open on that camera. You had the ISO set at 400, so you might want to try 800. That's probably the maximum ISO I would go with that camera.
> 
> Again, nice staging and composition.
> 
> ...



Wow, that looks purdy. And you seem to know more about my camera than I do


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 4, 2019)

Here's another one of my creations... a BLT pizza. I had an amazing BLT pizza at a pizza place once, so I decided to start making my own at home so I could control the ingredients (the pizza shop puts WAY too much mayo on theirs). The dough is from scratch and, as gross as this may seem to some people, once the pizza is done and I pull it out to add the chopped lettuce, I stick it back in the oven for a few minutes because I like the lettuce still crispy, but slightly wilted.

I'm making one tonight, in fact (which is what made me think of this picture) because I haven't made one in months.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 4, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> .....Wow, that looks purdy. And you seem to know more about my camera than I do


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 4, 2019)

Your BLT Pizza looks yummy, Linda.  I also like re-creating restaurant dishes and putting my own spin on them. Thanks for sharing! Hope to see more.


----------



## caseydog (Jan 4, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> Cool, that makes me feel better because when I tell people I love sushi, I just don't like nori, they tend to look at me like I've got 2 heads
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Every photo you take on a digital camera has embedded camera data. I can read that camera data in Photoshop. And yeah, I know a little bit about how cameras work. 

You really did do a good job of styling your food shot. 

CD


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 4, 2019)

Thanks, Cheryl 

I've got others, but I'll post one more for tonight. These are one of Chef John's recipes... Baked Eggplant Sandwiches. I really enjoyed them. And now that I looked at these pictures, my camera really does take terrible pics. Either that or I just don't know how to adjust the lighting/exposure when using it.

https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/231010/chef-johns-baked-eggplant-sandwiches/


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 4, 2019)

caseydog said:


> Every photo you take on a digital camera has embedded camera data. I can read that camera data in Photoshop. And yeah, I know a little bit about how cameras work.
> 
> You really did do a good job of styling your food shot.
> 
> CD



Thank you 

I've had that camera for several years now and, by the looks of my pictures, it's obvious I don't really know how to use it other than "point and shoot."


----------



## caseydog (Jan 4, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> Thank you
> 
> I've had that camera for several years now and, by the looks of my pictures, it's obvious I don't really know how to use it other than "point and shoot."



From what I can see, you just need more light. Brighter light. You are at the limits of your camera's abilities with that amount of light. The color is off, too, but that may be due to there not being enough light for the computer in your camera to deal with. 

Modern point-and-shoot cameras, as well as high-end smartphones, can do a lot, but they have limits. Low light is the most difficult thing for these new-age cameras to deal with. 

CD


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 4, 2019)

caseydog said:


> From what I can see, you just need more light. Brighter light. You are at the limits of your camera's abilities with that amount of light. The color is off, too, but that may be due to there not being enough light for the computer in your camera to deal with.
> 
> Modern point-and-shoot cameras, as well as high-end smartphones, can do a lot, but they have limits. Low light is the most difficult thing for these new-age cameras to deal with.
> 
> CD



I have a setting on the camera that uses an actual flash, which will make the pictures brighter. I don't use it very often, though. Obviously


----------



## taxlady (Jan 4, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> I have a setting on the camera that uses an actual flash, which will make the pictures brighter. I don't use it very often, though. Obviously


I try to avoid using the flash for food. It can make the colours weird.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 4, 2019)

taxlady said:


> I try to avoid using the flash for food. It can make the colours weird.



My colors are weird whether I use it or not


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 4, 2019)

After I lost my SLR in the divorce (long story), I switched to smaller cameras. I've used a series of Sony Cybershot cameras. I currently have a DSC W290. It takes really good photos and is versatile in the settings available.

I haven't used it in some time as I've found my iPhone camera takes really good photos in most cases. When we went on a cruise year ago, the iPhone was my only camera and I wasn't sorry I left the Sony at home.

For food photos, strong room light and no flash is a better way to go for me. My MacBook Air lets me do some basic photo editing to adjust color/exposure/etc.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 4, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> After I lost my SLR in the divorce (long story), I switched to smaller cameras. I've used a series of Sony Cybershot cameras. I currently have a DSC W290. It takes really good photos and is versatile in the settings available.
> 
> I haven't used it in some time as I've found my iPhone camera takes really good photos in most cases. When we went on a cruise year ago, the iPhone was my only camera and I wasn't sorry I left the Sony at home.
> 
> For food photos, strong room light and no flash is a better way to go for me. My MacBook Air lets me do some basic photo editing to adjust color/exposure/etc.



I rarely use the camera on my phone, unless it's to text someone a picture of something I want them to see. 

You know what I really miss? My 35mm. An actual camera that - heaven forbid - you need to drop the film to have it developed. I used to take so many pictures because I loved putting them into photo albums. Now that everything is digital, I don't bother taking that many pics because they either stay on my digital camera or, when I upload pics from the digicam to my computer, they just stay stuck in a folder on my computer somewhere and never really mean anything because they're rarely seen by anyone else.

Nice pizza, btw, despite the pepperoni. I'm one of those weirdos who can't stand the stuff


----------



## caseydog (Jan 4, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> I have a setting on the camera that uses an actual flash, which will make the pictures brighter. I don't use it very often, though. Obviously



I use "flash," but not on-camera flash. It is not where you want your light coming from for food. It makes it look two-dimensional. 

CD


----------



## caseydog (Jan 4, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> I rarely use the camera on my phone, unless it's to text someone a picture of something I want them to see.
> 
> You know what I really miss? My 35mm. An actual camera that - heaven forbid - you need to drop the film to have it developed. I used to take so many pictures because I loved putting them into photo albums. Now that everything is digital, I don't bother taking that many pics because they either stay on my digital camera or, when I upload pics from the digicam to my computer, they just stay stuck in a folder on my computer somewhere and never really mean anything because they're rarely seen by anyone else.
> 
> Nice pizza, btw, despite the pepperoni. I'm one of those weirdos who can't stand the stuff



As a professional photographer for over 30 years, I love digital, and would not want to go back. 

However, it can make you lazy, since you are not paying a bunch of money to take 36 photos that take at least an hour, and a drive in the car, to develop and print. 

But, with an iPhone and a basic digital photo editing software on your computer, you can get some pretty decent results -- better than you could with film cameras 30-years ago. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 4, 2019)

I have dinner early - usually by 3 or maybe 4PM - and my dining room usually has plenty of natural light for pics. Once in a while I need to use the settings to adjust the lighting after I take the pic. I don't have photo editing software - just what's on Windows. 

 Natural lighting works best for me, as I'm lazy and just want to get a decent pic as I'm sitting in front of my meal before it gets cold.  I use my phone - Galaxy 7.

I'm always inspired by each and every pic here! 

Here's a recent one - last month, I think - with natural lighting.

Lentil and veggie soup


----------



## caseydog (Jan 5, 2019)

Cheryl J said:


> I have dinner early - usually by 3 or maybe 4PM - and my dining room usually has plenty of natural light for pics. Once in a while I need to use the settings to adjust the lighting after I take the pic. I don't have photo editing software - just what's on Windows.
> 
> Natural lighting works best for me, as I'm lazy and just want to get a decent pic as I'm sitting in front of my meal before it gets cold.  I use my phone - Galaxy 7.
> 
> ...



I have a professional studio in my house, but like you, I don't want the food I spent hours preparing and cooking to get cold while I take pictures of it, so I toss it in front of some lights, and shoot -- then eat it!

CD


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 5, 2019)

caseydog said:


> As a professional photographer for over 30 years, I love digital, and would not want to go back....




I agree 100%. Taking dozens of pictures then waiting for the results only to find you messed up the shot and its too late to take another. No thanks.


----------



## caseydog (Jan 5, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> I agree 100%. Taking dozens of pictures then waiting for the results only to find you messed up the shot and its too late to take another. No thanks.



Imagine doing that for a living. 

Besides, digital quality has surpassed film quality. My _Hasselblad_ film cameras from the 80s are no match for my current digital cameras. 

CD


----------



## taxlady (Jan 5, 2019)

Sometimes I take the picture with the flash and without to see which is better. By the time I'm eating supper, it's usually dark out, so I'm using electric, room lighting.

This one is taken with flash:







And this one was taken without flash:


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 5, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> I agree 100%. Taking dozens of pictures then *waiting for the results* only to find you messed up the shot and its too late to take another. No thanks.


Especially annoying when your photographer husband uses the only full bathroom in the apartment to print and dry his prints! Nothing like waiting for the prints to dry off enough to remove from the tile walls so you can finally use the shower.


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 5, 2019)

Bacon-Wrapped, Stuffed Pork Loin





...Plated


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 5, 2019)

caseydog said:


> As a professional photographer for over 30 years, I love digital, and would not want to go back.
> 
> However, it can make you lazy, since you are not paying a bunch of money to take 36 photos that take at least an hour, and a drive in the car, to develop and print.
> 
> ...



Thanks, CD, for all the tips and advice. I appreciate it


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 5, 2019)

Cheryl J said:


> I have dinner early - usually by 3 or maybe 4PM - and my dining room usually has plenty of natural light for pics. Once in a while I need to use the settings to adjust the lighting after I take the pic. I don't have photo editing software - just what's on Windows.
> 
> Natural lighting works best for me, as I'm lazy and just want to get a decent pic as I'm sitting in front of my meal before it gets cold.  I use my phone - Galaxy 7.
> 
> ...



Oh how I love lentils. And I love vegetable soup. I make something similar often and it's comfort in a bowl. That's beautiful.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 5, 2019)

taxlady said:


> Sometimes I take the picture with the flash and without to see which is better. By the time I'm eating supper, it's usually dark out, so I'm using electric, room lighting.
> 
> This one is taken with flash:
> 
> ...



Ohhh... okay, I see what you're all talking about now. The top photo looks more like my own pictures. So maybe I have flash on permanently and I'm not aware of it. I don't really know how to operate all the settings on that camera.

And to *luckytrim*, that pork loin looks amazing!


----------



## caseydog (Jan 5, 2019)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Especially annoying when your photographer husband uses the only full bathroom in the apartment to print and dry his prints! Nothing like waiting for the prints to dry off enough to remove from the tile walls so you can finally use the shower.



Oh yeah, I do NOT miss the hours spent in the darkroom (AKA: the bathroom) to develop pictures that I may have to spend hours in the darkroom (AKA: bathroom) to get just right. 

These days, I can sit in my office, in a comfy chair, and take a RAW digital file, and make it perfect in five minutes. And, my hands don't smell like a$$ when I am done. 

CD


----------



## taxlady (Jan 5, 2019)

caseydog said:


> Oh yeah, I do NOT miss the hours spent in the darkroom (AKA: the bathroom) to develop pictures that I may have to spend hours in the darkroom (AKA: bathroom) to get just right.
> 
> These days, I can sit in my office, in a comfy chair, and take a RAW digital file, and make it perfect in five minutes. And, my hands don't smell like a$$ when I am done.
> 
> CD


Oh yeah, adjustments/corrections are soooo much easier digitally. I remember fixing underexposed stuff by leaving it under the enlarger longer. And then, you had to use a cutout made of cardboard or paper on a thin stick to wave around and protect the areas that would lose too much detail because they got too dark that way. The other thing, once you had done all the fiddling to get the picture just right, you only had that one just-right print. If you wanted another one, you had to do the fixing all over again.


----------



## roadfix (Jan 5, 2019)

taxlady said:


> .. you had to use a cutout made of cardboard or paper on a thin stick to wave around and protect the areas that would lose too much detail because they got too dark that way...


Dodging.....sure brings back memories...


----------



## roadfix (Jan 5, 2019)

I was surprised when my little grandkids asked for "Polaroid" cameras for Xmas.   These little Fuji Instax Mini 9 cameras produce tiny credit card sized photos.    I didn't realize these cameras were pretty popular among kids.    Now they're asking for more film.....and they ain't cheap, and I warned their parents about that too..


----------



## taxlady (Jan 5, 2019)

roadfix said:


> Dodging.....sure brings back memories...


I'm glad you figured out what I was talking about. I haven't done it since I lived in Copenhagen (I moved to Canada in 1974). I'm sure I used to know a word for it, in Danish.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 5, 2019)

Lasagna & Garlic Bread



Braciole



Spinach Pies



Stuffed Artichoke


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 5, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> Oh how I love lentils. And I love vegetable soup. I make something similar often and it's comfort in a bowl. That's beautiful.


 
Thank you, Linda.


----------



## caseydog (Jan 5, 2019)

taxlady said:


> I'm glad you figured out what I was talking about. I haven't done it since I lived in Copenhagen (I moved to Canada in 1974). I'm sure I used to know a word for it, in Danish.



Dodging and burning. Those tools still exist in Photoshop, but you can see the effects live, as you use those tools. And, you can undo them with a "click." 

As a pro, the best part is that I can see what I just shot, with a histogram, right after every shot. I don't have to trust a "Polaroid" that is a rough facsimile of my actual exposure, or wait for the "chromes" to come back from the lab. 

With that preview and a histogram (especially the histogram), I know exactly what I have right after I shoot it. When I am shooting in a studio, I can actually tether my camera to a laptop Mac and see the image before I shoot, and hit the return button on my Mac to take the picture. So, I can shoot the picture, open it in Photoshop, and know immediately wether or not I got what I wanted. 

So, do I long for the "good ole' days?" NO! 

CD


----------



## buckytom (Jan 5, 2019)

msmofet said:


> Lasagna & Garlic Bread
> 
> View attachment 32904
> 
> ...




Did everyone go blind?


Mama mia that's some nice brasciole!!!

And lasagna, and meataballs (only thing: yours are small), anda saus-eeg.

And then,a stuffed choke?

Marone a mi!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 5, 2019)

+ 1....!  I totally thought I responded to MsM's pics - guess I was drooling over them and had a flame out. 

Again...loving all the fave pics here in one place!  Thanks for starting this, Linda.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 5, 2019)

caseydog said:


> When I am shooting in a studio, I can actually tether my camera to a laptop Mac and see the image before I shoot, and hit the return button on my Mac to take the picture. So, I can shoot the picture, open it in Photoshop, and know immediately wether or not I got what I wanted.



Windows can do the same thing. We had that setup when I worked at the medical school and I took portrait photos of new faculty.

I know you know this - just mentioning it for people who aren't part of the Mac cult.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 5, 2019)

buckytom said:


> Did everyone go blind?
> 
> 
> Mama mia that's some nice brasciole!!!
> ...





Cheryl J said:


> + 1....!  I totally thought I responded to MsM's pics - guess I was drooling over them and had a flame out.
> 
> Again...loving all the fave pics here in one place!  Thanks for starting this, Linda.



Thank you. 

I like small bite size meatballs. I like the nice browned flavor per meatball. I place them in oven on convection roast to brown then simmer in sauce.


----------



## caseydog (Jan 6, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> Windows can do the same thing. We had that setup when I worked at the medical school and I took portrait photos of new faculty.
> 
> I know you know this - just mentioning it for people who aren't part of the Mac cult.



Yes, you can do the same thing on Windoze. I was just referring to the operating system that I know -- the one that almost everyone in my profession uses. 

BTW, no matter how much you torture me, I will never give up the secret Mac cult handshake. 

CD


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 6, 2019)

caseydog said:


> Yes, you can do the same thing on Windoze. I was just referring to the operating system that I know -- the one that almost everyone in my profession uses.



Yeah, habits are hard to break


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 6, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> Yeah, bad habits are hard to break


Fixed it for ya, *GG*.


----------



## caseydog (Jan 6, 2019)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Fixed it for ya, *GG*.



Hey, no ganging up on me. 

CD


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 6, 2019)

Filet Mignon, Ina's Way


----------



## msmofet (Jan 6, 2019)

Pot Roast



Minestrone Soup



Samoa Cheesecake



Salsa



Stuffed Mushrooms


----------



## JustJoel (Jan 6, 2019)

msmofet said:


> Pot Roast
> 
> View attachment 32917
> 
> ...


Please do tell us more about that Samoa cheesecake. It looks fab!


----------



## msmofet (Jan 6, 2019)

JustJoel said:


> Please do tell us more about that Samoa cheesecake. It looks fab!


 

I made that in the Instant Pot.

Found it.

Here you go Joel >>> 
*Ms. Mofet's Instant Pot Samoa Cheesecake*


----------



## JustJoel (Jan 6, 2019)

msmofet said:


> I made that in the Instant Pot.
> 
> Found it.
> 
> ...


Thanks MM! Now, would someone like to buy an Instant Pot for me? No? Didn’t think so.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 6, 2019)

JustJoel said:


> Thanks MM! Now, would someone like to buy an Instant Pot for me? No? Didn’t think so.


Sorry you asked and I answered.  
Maybe just make a regular cheesecake (do you have a recipe for cheesecake? I have a recipe for a full size cake if you need it.) and use the same topping (increase the topping amounts a bit).


----------



## buckytom (Jan 6, 2019)

mofet, I would be on that show My 600 lb Life if we were neighbors.

Once again, Mama Mia!


----------



## caseydog (Jan 7, 2019)

buckytom said:


> mofet, I would be on that show My 600 lb Life if we were neighbors.
> 
> Once again, Mama Mia!



Soooooooo, you would lose a few pounds?

CD (you know you asked for that)


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 7, 2019)

Bangers & Mash


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 7, 2019)

buckytom said:


> Did everyone go blind?
> 
> 
> Mama mia that's some nice brasciole!!!
> ...



Not blind, I see it. Just have a little difficulty keeping up with this thread.

I like all the other pics as well


----------



## msmofet (Jan 7, 2019)

"Asian" Inspired dishes:

Baked "Asian Style" Chicken Wings



Sweet and Sour Chicken



Sesame Chicken



Egg Rolls



Fried Wontons


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jan 7, 2019)

Chicken cafreal, start to finish.

Spices for the green masala:


Spices for cafreal, before toasting. by pepperhead212, on Flickr

Spices, after toasting:


Toasted spices, for chicken cafreal masala. by pepperhead212, on Flickr

2 sliced onions, caramelized, for topping:


Caramelized onions, for topping chicken by pepperhead212, on Flickr

Cafreal masala paste, with spices, green chiles, ginger, garlic, cilantro, and salt:


Cafreal masala paste, to marinate the chicken. by pepperhead212, on Flickr

Chicken, starting to cook after marinating 5 hours:


Chicken cafreal, starting to cook. by pepperhead212, on Flickr

Chicken cafreal, after cooking about 20 min., before adding vinegar.  Here, I sucked off 2 tb of the fat, with a baster:


Cafreal, after cooking about 20 min., before adding the vinegar. by pepperhead212, on Flickr

Chicken cafreal, finished cooking, with most of the masala clinging to the chicken:


Cafreal, ready to serve. by pepperhead212, on Flickr

Chicken cafreal, topped with crispy onions:


Chicken cafreal by pepperhead212, on Flickr


----------



## msmofet (Jan 7, 2019)

pepperhead212 said:


> Chicken cafreal, start to finish.
> 
> Spices for the green masala:
> https://flic.kr/p/2cFem7rSpices for cafreal, before toasting. by pepperhead212, on Flickr
> ...


 This looks fantastic!

You should post this in a thread of it's own with the Recipe, instructions and pictures.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jan 7, 2019)

Thanks msmofet.  Maybe I'll do that later, when back on the PC.  I may be putting that recipe into my recipe software, it was so good, but I usually have to tweak things some, before doing that.  

I even had some for breakfast!  But then, I do that a lot with leftovers. lol


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 7, 2019)

You all have such nice pictures. I'm embarrassed now to post any of mine


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 7, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> You all have such nice pictures. I'm embarrassed now to post any of mine


Please don't let that stop you. You can improve with practice. We had a thread recently on how to improve food photography, along with a link to a video by a professional photographer. Check it out: 
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f147/shooting-food-porn-like-a-pro-101189.html


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 7, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> Please don't let that stop you. You can improve with practice. We had a thread recently on how to improve food photography, along with a link to a video by a professional photographer. Check it out:
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f147/shooting-food-porn-like-a-pro-101189.html



Thanks for the link. I'll give it a read 

I think my biggest issue is the lighting. Maybe I have flash on all the time and just don't realize it. I'll have to look at my camera.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 7, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> You all have such nice pictures. I'm embarrassed now to post any of mine



Practice makes perfect. 
My first pictures looked like I took them from a helicopter, bad lighting and bad contrast. I Learned to zoom in, no flash etc by trail and error. I’ll try to find an old picture and post it. I edit (crop, light correction, contrast etc.) in Paintshop Pro. But you can crop and do some editing in the Paint program that comes with Windows. You will get better don’t give up.


----------



## caseydog (Jan 7, 2019)

Linda, don't be shy about posting your food pics. It is really more about the food than the photos. 

CD


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 7, 2019)

Thanks, guys, I appreciate that.

This is a pic of Frickles (fried pickles, trying them for the first time ever). They look a little funky, but they were really good. It's a recipe I found on the internet. Dill pickle spears wrapped with ham and the egg roll wraps are spread with cream cheese.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 7, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> Thanks, guys, I appreciate that.
> 
> This is a pic of Frickles (fried pickles, trying them for the first time ever). They look a little funky, but they were really good. It's a recipe I found on the internet. Dill pickle spears wrapped with ham and the egg roll wraps are spread with cream cheese.


 Looks good. Can you post the link to the recipe please?


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 7, 2019)

msmofet said:


> Looks good. Can you post the link to the recipe please?



Sure thing 

Ingredients:

1 pkg egg roll wrappers
1 jar(s) pickle spears
1 pkg thin sliced ham, beef or turkey
1 pkg cream cheese

Heat some oil in a shallow pan.

Layer an eggroll wrap diagonally with slice of meat, cream cheese and a pickle spear. Roll as you would an egg roll (from the diagonal, tucking in the sides as you roll.) Lay in pan, seam down then turning till cooked golden brown.

Dip in salsa or ranch or whatever dip you enjoy.

*My note: I spread the cream cheese onto the egg roll wrap before adding the slice of ham, then the pickle and to minimize oil splashage from the pickle juice while frying, I 'dried' the juice from each pickle with paper towels before assembling the rolls.*


----------



## Farmer Jon (Jan 7, 2019)

My home cured and smoked bacon.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 7, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> Sure thing
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the recipe. I had fried pickles for the first time this past summer at a restaurant on Sanibel Island , Florida. Deeelicious, but they were just plainly breaded. And they definitely needed the dipping aioli. I like the idea of an egg roll skin, and ham and cheese.


----------



## caseydog (Jan 7, 2019)

buckytom said:


> Thanks for the recipe. I had fried pickles for the first time this past summer at a restaurant on Sanibel Island , Florida. Deeelicious, but they were just plainly breaded. And they definitely needed the dipping aioli. I like the idea of an egg roll skin, and ham and cheese.



I make fried pickles all the time. Although, not as fancy as the ones Linda makes. 

And Linda, good advice on drying the pickles. It not only reduces "spashage (cool term)" but keeps the flour/breading from falling off after frying. 

CD


----------



## CraigC (Jan 8, 2019)

Southern comfort food, Shrimp and Grits.






Smoked Turkey Jambalaya.





Crawfish and Crab Boil.


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 8, 2019)

Chicken & Dumplings ...


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 8, 2019)

So many beautiful pictures of food (I love shrimp & grits and there's nothing better than home-cured bacon) and responses to the frickles. I'm kind of in a hurry this morning, so I'll just say thanks for all the comments and I too liked using the egg roll wraps. 

"Splashage" was just something I rolled off the top of my head because I had a brain freeze and couldn't think of the word I wanted... which was _splattering_.



I killed too many brain cells in my youth.


----------



## CraigC (Jan 8, 2019)

Some real BBQ.

Cupcake/muffin tin thighs.





Cajun Hog Log aka a Fatty.





Smoked Turkey.





Pork Butt for Pulled Pork.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jan 8, 2019)

CraigC said:


> Some real BBQ.
> 
> ]



Excellent, Craig...  I do miss those days...


----------



## roadfix (Jan 8, 2019)

Ribs on my 55-gal home made UDS (ugly drum smoker)..


----------



## taxlady (Jan 8, 2019)

roadfix said:


> Ribs on my 55-gal home made UDS (ugly drum smoker)..


 Yum!


Show us some more pix of that smoker please.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jan 8, 2019)

taxlady said:


> Yum!
> 
> 
> Show us some more pix of that smoker please.



+1...
Ross


----------



## roadfix (Jan 8, 2019)

Ok.   Here's a pic of the smoker from about 10 yrs ago during initial break in period.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 8, 2019)

roadfix said:


> Ok.   Here's a pic of the smoker from about 10 yrs ago during initial break in period.



Whoa! I would love to throw some chickens in that baby.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 9, 2019)

I'm impressed. Why did you decide to build one instead of buying one?


----------



## caseydog (Jan 9, 2019)

taxlady said:


> I'm impressed. Why did you decide to build one instead of buying one?



Those _Ugly Drum Smokers_ are very popular among BBQ enthusiasts. They are big, and work well. There is also a bit of pride involved in building your own smoker from a 55-gallon drum. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 9, 2019)

I'm late to the party here, but are you all killin' me with these food photos!  

Linda...my 17 year old granddaughter loves 'frickles'. Last time we went out to lunch together at a remote little place in the mountains, she ordered them. They were OK, but I think with your additions of ham and cheese they would be a lot better.  Thanks for sharing your beautiful pic and recipe!


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 9, 2019)

Cheryl J said:


> I'm late to the party here, but are you all killin' me with these food photos!
> 
> Linda...my 17 year old granddaughter loves 'frickles'. Last time we went out to lunch together at a remote little place in the mountains, she ordered them. They were OK, but I think with your additions of ham and cheese they would be a lot better.  Thanks for sharing your beautiful pic and recipe!



You're very welcome and thank you for the compliment


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 10, 2019)

Oxtail Stew over Buttered Noodles...


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 10, 2019)

Now there's a food I've never had before.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 10, 2019)

luckytrim said:


> Oxtail Stew over Buttered Noodles...
> 
> 
> View attachment 32972
> ...




Yer killin me with that LT..!! Oh my gosh how I love Oxtail Stew and noodles. If you could find them they were so cheap in the old days, now they are still hard to find but big bucks. There's just something extra special about their flavor with all that bone and unmistakable oxtail broth! *thud*


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 10, 2019)

I saw packages of oxtails just today. We have a small local market that has the best meats (as well as the best prices) and you can buy everything from pork, beef and chicken to chicken livers and gizzards, turkey backs (great for stock), oxtails, animal innards, pretty much whatever you can think of. If it comes from the pig, cow or bird, they sell whatever part from the animals they can, including the feet and the tongues. 

It's funny, when I saw the oxtail packages, I thought of LT's stew. I should have bought some just to try it.


----------



## salt and pepper (Jan 10, 2019)

Chocolate Mirror Glazed Cake, you can see my hands, lol






[/IMG]


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 10, 2019)

Wow, that's one pretty cake 

This is my Holiday Poke Cake. Not this year's, though, as I wasn't in a very festive mood, having lost my 'hubby' (although we weren't actually married, but may as well have been, being together since 1990) but I love making Poke Cake pretty much any time of the year. I love a cake made with jello and whipped cream. It's my favorite kind of cake in the world.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 10, 2019)

*LT we need a recipe for that Oxtail Stew. *Linda knows where to get them and I'm on the hunt. It's been years since I've had that delectable dish, made by my Dad.
Linda that cake looks delicious and I've always liked a Poke Cake too.


You're mirror cake is stunning Joey.


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 11, 2019)

Roger ! Will post ...
If you've got an Amish Market nearby, they can get it for you... I have to ask a week in advance, but they've never failed me...

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f48/oxtail-stew-101402.html#post1579089


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 11, 2019)

Osso bucco





 Served over Rice with a Twice-Baked Potato and Stuffed Mushrooms... 

Yup! Spud AND Rice... don't remember why ...


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 11, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> Yer killin me with that LT..!! Oh my gosh how I love Oxtail Stew and noodles. If you could find them they were so cheap in the old days, now they are still hard to find but big bucks. There's just something extra special about their flavor with all that bone and unmistakable oxtail broth! *thud*


There must be an Asian market somewhere near you. They usually have hard-to-find ingredients that are much less expensive than regular markets.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 11, 2019)

Asian markets are a good bet. I see some pretty weird stuff in those places. 

I wonder if oxtail is a common food item with Asians, though. I've seen a lot of food shows in different parts of Asia (I'm a Bizarre Foods addict) and I don't recall Andrew having oxtail is Asia anywhere. I'm pretty sure he had it in Mexico, however. My point is I wonder if an Asian market would have them.

It's too bad I don't have the means to buy a few packages and ship them to you, *Kay* 

*LT*, more nice pictures. I'm very much enjoying this thread


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 11, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> Asian markets are a good bet. I see some pretty weird stuff in those places.
> 
> I wonder if oxtail is a common food item with Asians, though. I've seen a lot of food shows in different parts of Asia (I'm a Bizarre Foods addict) and I don't recall Andrew having oxtail is Asia anywhere. I'm pretty sure he had it in Mexico, however. My point is I wonder if an Asian market would have them.
> 
> ...


The ones in my area do.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 11, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> The ones in my area do.



Cool. Perhaps she can find them if she has Asian markets in her area.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 11, 2019)

SC is going to check our Mexican market for oxtails. I bet they have them. There's no Asian markets within a reasonable distance and Amish markets are thousands of miles from California. 

I have the recipe all printed out and ready to go LT, so I'm hoping for the best. Every cow has a tail.


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 11, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> There must be an Asian market somewhere near you. They usually have hard-to-find ingredients that are much less expensive than regular markets.






My Asian market stocks them, but only the last ten or so inches of the tail... not enough meat for the buck... Amish Markets sell you the whole thing !


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 11, 2019)

The nearest Amish market to me is hundreds of miles away.


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 11, 2019)

.............. Wait for it !!  lol


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 11, 2019)

luckytrim said:


> .............. Wait for it !!  lol



?
...


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 11, 2019)

..... seems like every year they've expanded the markets ........  they'll get to Va. sooner or later.... a friend of mine tells me he's got a new one, in western Ohio



Wait for it !


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 12, 2019)

Apple dumplings


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 12, 2019)

Oh my goodness... I haven't had one of those since I was a kid. No joke.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 12, 2019)

Oh and speaking of baking, this was my attempt at making homemade hoagie rolls. The ones at the bottom obviously 'fused' themselves together during the baking process, but these were fabulous and made great sandwiches and I was quite proud of them. See, baking isn't something I do often because I just don't enjoy it, to be honest. I love to cook; it's been a passion of mine for many years. But when it comes to baking, forget it. One, I just don't have the desire for it. And two, I'm not that good at it. I can screw up a package of "slice and bake" cookies


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 12, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> Oh and speaking of baking, this was my attempt at making homemade hoagie rolls. The ones at the bottom obviously 'fused' themselves together during the baking process, but these were fabulous and made great sandwiches and I was quite proud of them. *See, baking isn't something I do often because I just don't enjoy it, to be honest. I love to cook; it's been a passion of mine for many years. But when it comes to baking, forget it. One, I just don't have the desire for it. And two, I'm not that good at it. I can screw up a package of "slice and bake" cookies*




Linda, every time you say something like that, I think "my gawd, this woman speaks my language". The other examples of the same are many.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 12, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> Linda, every time you say something like that, I think "my gawd, this woman speaks my language". The other examples of the same are many.



You know what's funny is when I tell people I don't like to bake, they find it odd and say, "I thought you _loved_ cooking."

And I tell them I do. I just don't like baking. To me they're two completely different animals.


----------



## roadfix (Jan 12, 2019)

^^^  
Very true.   As for myself, I'm not very good in the kitchen but I'm pretty confident it comes to BBQ'ing.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 12, 2019)

I'm not that great with the BBQ thing. I always let my son's dad handle the BBQ. However, if I was having steak, that I always had to cook myself because I like my steak medium-rare (maybe a little more rare than medium) and I didn't trust anyone else to cook it for me.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 12, 2019)

Regular No Knead Bread



Sliced



No Knead Bread using whey drained from homemade yogurt instead of water



Sliced


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 12, 2019)

Those both look yummy, *msm*.



Linda0818 said:


> You know what's funny is when I tell people I don't like to bake, they find it odd and say, "I thought you _loved_ cooking."
> 
> And I tell them I do. I just don't like baking. To me *they're two completely different animals*.


I like to think of baking as science, cooking as art. With baking, following the directions to the letter and measuring accurately are important for successful and consistent results. When it comes to cooking, unless you are a firm believer that a recipe must be followed exactly to be authentic, it's perfectly acceptable to adjust to personal taste or mix things up to make it a little different.

When it comes to food prep, I'm more of a right-brained kind of girl. I like to color outside of the lines.


----------



## Rascal (Jan 12, 2019)

Summer here so we are going to,sons for dinner, I'm taking salad and new potatoes just dug from the garden, cliff kidney brand.  These are spuds, the skin just falls off http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=33023&stc=1&d=1547334799

Russ


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 12, 2019)

msmofet said:


> Regular No Knead Bread
> 
> View attachment 33019
> 
> ...



I want to slice into that and smear it with butter while it's still nice and warm. 

Beautiful.



Cooking Goddess said:


> Those both look yummy, *msm*.
> 
> 
> I like to think of baking as science, cooking as art. With baking, following the directions to the letter and measuring accurately are important for successful and consistent results. When it comes to cooking, unless you are a firm believer that a recipe must be followed exactly to be authentic, it's perfectly acceptable to adjust to personal taste or mix things up to make it a little different.
> ...



When I make a recipe for the first time, I try and follow it the best I can, but I always find myself tweaking stuff. It's like a habit that I can't resist doing. 



Rascal said:


> Summer here so we are going to,sons for dinner, I'm taking salad and new potatoes just dug from the garden, cliff kidney brand.  These are spuds, the skin just falls off http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=33023&stc=1&d=1547334799
> 
> Russ



Summertime there, eh? Opposite here. We've got 4 inches of snow on the ground and we're expecting another 1-2 inches before it's all said and done. I'm loving it 

Nice spuds. I miss growing my own food. I just don't have the time and the energy anymore, not to mention the space.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 12, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> I'm not that great with the BBQ thing. I always let my son's dad handle the BBQ. However, if I was having steak, that I always had to cook myself because *I like my steak medium-rare (maybe a little more rare than medium*) and I didn't trust anyone else to cook it for me.


 
Same here, Linda. I love a good grilled ribeye, and probably use my Weber grill more than I use the oven.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 12, 2019)

Grilled tri tip


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 12, 2019)

OMGosh....I'm loving the pics of the breads, apple dumplings, and Rascal's fresh 'taters!


----------



## caseydog (Jan 12, 2019)

I was just going through some of my old files, and came across this -- a Sausage Eggs Benedict. I have to make this again. It was incredible. 

The sausage "patty" was actually a slice of a sausage "fatty," which is a chub of breakfast sausage smoked on the Weber Kettle. I probably used apple wood, since that is my go-to wood for pork.

CD


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 13, 2019)

Bread Pudding...


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 14, 2019)

More beautiful food pics. And the meat pics are gorgeous.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 14, 2019)

luckytrim said:


> Bread Pudding...
> 
> 
> View attachment 33034
> ...



I love bread pudding. That's a beautiful presentation. I'm getting ready to lick my screen


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 14, 2019)

Butterfish & Monster Prawns


----------



## salt and pepper (Jan 14, 2019)

Ham & Cheese






[/IMG]


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 14, 2019)

luckytrim said:


> Butterfish & Monster Prawns
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 33052



I could so attack that right now. Or anytime. 



salt and pepper said:


> Ham & Cheese
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha!


----------



## caseydog (Jan 15, 2019)

Another one I haven't cooked in a long time. Lamb shank, cooked low and slow on the Weber Kettle. Roasted red potatoes and grilled asparagus. I may have cooked them all on the grill. I don't remember, for sure, if I cooked the potatoes on the grill. I like to put them in a pan under the meat to catch the drippings. 

CD


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 15, 2019)

When the Fridge gets loaded with too many left-over veggies, I 'Dance Around the Pan'...


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 15, 2019)

caseydog said:


> Another one I haven't cooked in a long time. Lamb shank, cooked low and slow on the Weber Kettle. Roasted red potatoes and grilled asparagus. I may have cooked them all on the grill. I don't remember, for sure, if I cooked the potatoes on the grill. I like to put them in a pan under the meat to catch the drippings.
> 
> CD



Lam shank is another food I've never eaten. 



luckytrim said:


> When the Fridge gets loaded with too many left-over veggies, I 'Dance Around the Pan'...
> 
> 
> View attachment 33061
> ...



That's what I'm doing today. I've got some fresh veggies I need to use up (zucchini, sweet potato, fresh mushrooms, fresh spinach, etc) so I'm going to make me a pot of vegetable-barley soup to take to work for lunches this week.


----------



## CraigC (Jan 15, 2019)

Crab Gumbo





Catch of the day





Stonys





Crawfish Etouffee and Corn & Mirliton Maque Choux


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 15, 2019)

Was the Etouffee made with the spiny lobsters? And did you catch them yourself?

And those crab claws look awesome.


----------



## CraigC (Jan 15, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> Was the Etouffee made with the spiny lobsters? And did you catch them yourself?
> 
> And those crab claws look awesome.



The etouffee was made with crawfish that we purposely picked and saved from a crawfish boil. The lobster were caught on one of our dive trips out of Ft. Lauderdale.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 15, 2019)

CraigC said:


> The etouffee was made with crawfish that we purposely picked and saved from a crawfish boil. The lobster were caught on one of our dive trips out of Ft. Lauderdale.



Nice


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 15, 2019)

@Linda0818 

Have you checked out the Member Photos yet?

Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums - Kaneohegirlinaz's Album: Let's Eat Dessert First, Wha'da Say?

Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums - Kaneohegirlinaz's Album: A Month On Oahu, Hawaii With K~Girl

Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums - Kaneohegirlinaz's Album: Food, Just Food!

Here's some of my own albums ...


----------



## buckytom (Jan 16, 2019)

caseydog said:


> Another one I haven't cooked in a long time. Lamb shank, cooked low and slow on the Weber Kettle. Roasted red potatoes and grilled asparagus. I may have cooked them all on the grill. I don't remember, for sure, if I cooked the potatoes on the grill. I like to put them in a pan under the meat to catch the drippings.
> 
> CD



Damn, very nice, brother. Very nice.

You *can* actually cook, and take pictures of it rather than just cars.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 16, 2019)

CraigC said:


> Crab Gumbo
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Man, now yer showin' off.  I would kill for any one of those plates.


----------



## caseydog (Jan 16, 2019)

buckytom said:


> Damn, very nice, brother. Very nice.
> 
> You *can* actually cook, and take pictures of it rather than just cars.



Thanks. I'm not really happy with my food photos, but only because I don't know food styling. I have worked with professional food stylists, and they make my work as a photographer EASY. That is a talent unto itself. 

Of course, when the food stylists are done with their visual magic, the food is no longer edible. I get to eat my own food photos. 

CD


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 16, 2019)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> @Linda0818
> 
> Have you checked out the Member Photos yet?
> 
> ...



Oh my gosh, no, I haven't. Thanks so much! I'll definitely give these a looksie.


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 16, 2019)

Our Take on Chicken & Waffles ...


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## luckytrim (Jan 17, 2019)

You can use smaller waffles, Linda !
This is from an old Amish Recipe...









My favorite way to consume Liverwurst...





http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f152/mels-deligh-101456.html#post1579911


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 17, 2019)

luckytrim said:


> You can use smaller waffles, Linda !
> This is from an old Amish Recipe...
> 
> 
> ...



That looks delicious. I love liverwurst.


----------



## Rascal (Jan 17, 2019)

Those seafood plates look amazing.

Russ


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jan 17, 2019)

Liverwurst is the reason that I bake rye bread in those old coffee cans - makes perfect sandwiches!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 17, 2019)

I love liverwurst on rye, too!  One of my fave sandwiches.  Just had one today.  I don't bake my own rye bread, though.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 17, 2019)

Rascal said:


> Those seafood plates look amazing.
> 
> Russ


 
Yes, they sure do. 

I'm enjoying all of the pics on this thread.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 17, 2019)

I was happy to achieve a perfect "Cheryl sear" on my recent batch of scallops. Cast iron pans rock!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 18, 2019)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I was happy to achieve a perfect *"Cheryl sear"* on my recent batch of scallops. Cast iron pans rock!
> View attachment 33136


 
  OMGosh, they look wonderful CG, and such a nice sear!  I'm honored to have my name associated with such beauties.  

It's been a couple of months since I've had scallops...thanks for the reminder!


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 18, 2019)

Kind of a clean out the fridge throw together 

Rigatoni with Beyond meat sausages, kale, sliced Brussel sprouts , broccoli and artichoke hearts ( all fried up with garlic)). In a Garlic-Lemon-Wine sauce


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 18, 2019)

Everything looks so good 

I'm trying a new recipe this week for Sunday dinner. Hoisin Pork Tenderloin.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 18, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> Everything looks so good
> 
> I'm trying a new recipe this week for Sunday dinner. *Hoisin Pork Tenderloin*.
> 
> ...


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 18, 2019)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I saw that photo on Taste of Home's website and pinned the recipe AND made it a whiles back... ONO (that's Hawaiian for delicious btw) !!!



Excellent, glad it's yummy. I can't wait to make it, provided we don't lose power with the winter storm that's coming tomorrow. Not just several inches of snow, but ice will be coming first and that usually means one thing... power lines down.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 18, 2019)

Do you have a generator, *Linda*? We don't. Himself's sister and BIL lived at the top of our street until last month - they had a generator and were our back-up plan in case of power loss. Now they, and their generator, have moved to the Charlotte, NC area. It's a bit too far for seeking shelter in case the electric goes out. 

Our area is in the zone for possible power outages on Sunday. I'm hoping that you and we make it through this weather event, *Linda*, and come out on the other side with lights a-blazing.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 18, 2019)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Do you have a generator, *Linda*? We don't. Himself's sister and BIL lived at the top of our street until last month - they had a generator and were our back-up plan in case of power loss. Now they, and their generator, have moved to the Charlotte, NC area. It's a bit too far for seeking shelter in case the electric goes out.
> 
> Our area is in the zone for possible power outages on Sunday. I'm hoping that you and we make it through this weather event, *Linda*, and come out on the other side with lights a-blazing.



I too hope we make it through.

No, I don't have a generator. But I've got a transistor radio, plenty of candles and I even have a camp stove so we can at least cook and heat water for cooking and/or coffee in case we lose power. I've also got plenty of liquor


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 19, 2019)

We haven't camped in ages, but I've hung on to our propane stove just for that reason!

When I did my grocery run on Thursday, the two women directly in front of me were talking about our upcoming storm. I heard one say "18 inches" and asked where she lived. Farther north than we do, and in a high snow zone. Anyway, she patted her 10# bag of ice melt and said "I'm ready". I pointed to my 5 litre box of Merlot and said "so am I". The woman in between us said "I'm going to her house" as she pointed to me.


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 19, 2019)

Spinach, Shrimp & Radish Soup







Recipe ...
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f56/spinach-and-radish-soup-69161.html


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 19, 2019)

Cooking Goddess said:


> We haven't camped in ages, but I've hung on to our propane stove just for that reason!
> 
> When I did my grocery run on Thursday, the two women directly in front of me were talking about our upcoming storm. I heard one say "18 inches" and asked where she lived. Farther north than we do, and in a high snow zone. Anyway, she patted her 10# bag of ice melt and said "I'm ready". I pointed to my 5 litre box of Merlot and said "so am I". The woman in between us said "I'm going to her house" as she pointed to me.



Haha, yep, I would have said the same thing. I'm following you.



luckytrim said:


> Spinach, Shrimp & Radish Soup
> 
> 
> View attachment 33162
> ...



That looks and sounds very good. I love just about any type of shellfish and I love soup, so I would definitely give that one a go.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 19, 2019)

Baked Clams


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 19, 2019)

msmofet said:


> Baked Clams
> 
> View attachment 33176



One of my favorite things. I also love steamed clams, as well as steamed mussels. Yum, yum and yum.


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 20, 2019)

Pasta Fagioli Project for Freezer and Friends...


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 20, 2019)

Here's one of the sandwiches on our menu..Roast beef, bacon and cheddar with garlic mayo on a ciabatta..we call it the Fast Eddie..


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 20, 2019)

Rocklobster said:


> Here's one of the sandwiches on our menu..Roast beef, bacon and cheddar with garlic mayo on a ciabatta..we call it the Fast Eddie..



Roch, I don't see any bacon there...


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 21, 2019)

Mexican Wedding Soup 




recipe...
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f56/mexican-wedding-soup-71792-2.html


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 21, 2019)

Two strips on the bottom smothered in beef


----------



## CraigC (Jan 22, 2019)

Seafood Soup






Conch Chowder


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 22, 2019)

Chicken Pie


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 22, 2019)

Very nice pictures, love them.

And the chicken pie is one of my all time favorite foods. I make a homemade chicken pot pie (the crust is from scratch) and it's so good. About time to make it again, as it's been a while.


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 23, 2019)

Roasted Salmon Steak, Chopped Collards


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 23, 2019)

luckytrim said:


> Roasted Salmon Steak, Chopped Collards
> 
> 
> View attachment 33237



What's the sauce that the salmon is in? That looks really nice.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 23, 2019)

Lovin' these pics and this thread.


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 24, 2019)

Pan-Seared Scallops with Baby Octopus... Baby Yukons, Southwest-Style Corn


----------



## CraigC (Jan 25, 2019)

ABTs





Home cured and smoked Speck (from Berkshire hog jowls)





Homemade shawarma


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 25, 2019)

Bangers & Mash, Peppers & Onions


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 25, 2019)

I've got a couple of vegetable dishes that I tried and both were delicious. 

Creamed Cabbage (adored this!) and shredded Brussels with bacon and onions. My favorite of the two was the creamed cabbage. I've got to make that again soon.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jan 25, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> I've got a couple of vegetable dishes that I tried and both were delicious.
> 
> Creamed Cabbage (adored this!) and shredded Brussels with bacon and onions. My favorite of the two was the creamed cabbage. I've got to make that again soon.



Creamed cabbage info/recipe please...

Ross


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 25, 2019)

Just Cooking said:


> Creamed cabbage info/recipe please...
> 
> Ross



Sure thing!

4 slices of bacon
¼ cup of butter
1 tbsp of all purpose flour
1 tsp of salt
1 large cored and shredded head cabbage
½ cup of sour cream

In a large deep skillet, cook the bacon over medium high heat for 10 minutes until browned on all sides. Remove the bacon from the skillet and set aside.

In the same skillet with the drippings, add in the butter, flour, salt and cabbage and cook for 15 minutes while stirring occasionally. Once the bacon is cooled, crumble it and add to the cabbage with sour cream.

It's amazingly delicious. It was very difficult not to sit there and eat the whole pan of the stuff.

PS - if you want to cut back a bit on the fat and calories, I've also made this _without_ adding the butter (plus I used light sour cream) and it still came out fantastic. As long as you're using fatty bacon, you have enough fat there to cook the cabbage and, if you need a little more moisture until the cabbage is cooked to desired consistency, just add in a little water.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jan 25, 2019)

Thank you Linda.. 

That's a bit different than I usually make it and I will follow your recipe..

and...  For some things I never cut back on calories and fat, thank you just the same..    

Ross


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 25, 2019)

Just Cooking said:


> Thank you Linda..
> 
> That's a bit different than I usually make it and I will follow your recipe..
> 
> ...



I can understand that 

I'm fat-phobic, though, and try cutting it anywhere I can. That and I'm under doctor's orders to cut way back on my fat intake anyway. So I have to watch it whether I want to or not.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 25, 2019)

Lamb loin chops, fresh string beans salad & small pasta shells in a homemade Creamy Garlic Béchamel Sauce.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 25, 2019)

*Bacon* Fried Rice with a side of Scrambled Eggs, AH-YUM!!!

I never thought to put *Bacon *into Fried Rice,
but I saw it on some other Social Media site;
had some leftover *Bacon* , yes I said leftover,
and I stash all of our leftover steamed Rice in the deep freeze for later.

DANG IT!!!
Now I want Fried Rice!


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 25, 2019)

Everything looks yummy, especially the eggs and rice. I would totally dive face first into that.


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 26, 2019)

Stuffed Shells Project ... To the Freezer wid ya !


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 26, 2019)

Nice 

Something tells me I'm going to be craving stuffed shells for the rest of the week.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 26, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> Nice
> 
> Something tells me I'm going to be craving stuffed shells for the rest of the week.


Like these?


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 26, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> Like these?
> View attachment 33284



Heck yeah!


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 26, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> Sure thing!
> 
> 4 slices of bacon
> ¼ cup of butter
> ...




Great sounding recipe Linda and thank you. Management has asked us to also post a recipe to share where it can be found again easily. In this case, it would be great if you copied it also into the Vegetable recipe forum. I for one, would hate to loose your recipe. I love cabbage.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 26, 2019)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 33271
> 
> *Bacon* Fried Rice with a side of Scrambled Eggs, AH-YUM!!!
> 
> ...




Kgirl, this morning I saw an episode from The Kitchen where they were making bacon AND egg fried rice. It looked to me like the perfect one bowl breakfast. ONO for you too I bet. Check this out..
https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/bacon-and-egg-fried-rice-5550066


By the way, you can watch it made from today's episode.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 26, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> Great sounding recipe Linda and thank you. Management has asked us to also post a recipe to share where it can be found again easily. In this case, it would be great if you copied it also into the Vegetable recipe forum. I for one, would hate to loose your recipe. I love cabbage.



Sure, I can do that


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 26, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> Kgirl, this morning I saw an episode from The Kitchen where they were making bacon AND egg fried rice. It looked to me like *the perfect one bowl breakfast. ONO* for you too I bet. Check this out..
> https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/bacon-and-egg-fried-rice-5550066
> 
> 
> By the way, you can watch it made from today's episode.




YEAH!!!

I put eggs in my fried rice every time, but I had never tried bacon as the meat before.  I stop at Peas, can't do Carrots.  Tried it once, meh, nope.
But I'm thinking you could really put any veg you prefer into Fried Rice and make it your own, eh?
And YES!!! 
I always make loads of extra Fried Rice for Breakfast.
DH says that's not breakfast...  UMMM, tell me again where you lived for 42 years? 
Local folks love leftovers from the night before for breakfast or soup, a nice hearty, warming bowl when it's raining and yucky outside. 
I was just thinking that today for breakfast, a big bowl of Jook… 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvEJ61KlaKI&t=1s


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 26, 2019)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> YEAH!!!
> 
> I put eggs in my fried rice every time, but I had never tried bacon as the meat before.  I stop at Peas, can't do Carrots.  Tried it once, meh, nope.
> But I'm thinking you could really put any veg you prefer into Fried Rice and make it your own, eh?
> ...



Okay, I have to ask... did you guys eat a lot of Spam?


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 27, 2019)

Stuffed Pepper, BBQ Onion, Deep Fried Pickles...


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 27, 2019)

*It's Sunday morning!! The ultimate everything bagel..*


----------



## powerplantop (Jan 27, 2019)

Recently I have spent a lot of time (more than I like to admit) learning to improve my food photography (especially with artificial light). I think it is starting to pay off.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 27, 2019)

Wow, I almost can't keep up with these beautiful pics! 

*Lucky* and *GG,* I also love stuffed shells. Thank you both for the reminder! This pic is from 2 years ago, which is probably the last time I made them. I really need to make a batch again, since they freeze well. I usually make a blend of finely chopped cooked Italian sausage, spinach, ricotta, mozzarella, and an egg or two for the filling. A little more moz for topping, and some grated Parm.  I don't make my own sauce, I usually buy Bertolli.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 27, 2019)

Mouth watering dishes there, Kgirl, Kay, Lucky, Powerplant. and everyone....  Thank you all for the inspiration!


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 28, 2019)

ABT's - Now I'm looking around to find Craig's Rack ........


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 28, 2019)

Don't mind me, I'm just sitting back enjoying the pics and living vicariously through all who ate the actual food.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 28, 2019)

luckytrim said:


> ABT's - Now I'm looking around to find Craig's Rack ........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now my mouth is watering!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 28, 2019)

Linda, here's a little dessert for you. Fresh blueberries, from scratch pie crust (half butter, half lard - all delicious), good quality vanilla bean ice cream.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 28, 2019)

luckytrim said:


> ABT's - Now I'm looking around to find Craig's Rack ........
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Smart man with those gloves LT!  Lesson learned here.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 28, 2019)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Linda, here's a little dessert for you. Fresh blueberries, from scratch pie crust (half butter, half lard - all delicious), good quality vanilla bean ice cream.
> View attachment 33326



Wow, that's beautiful. And I LOVE blueberries. Heck, I love blueberry anything.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 28, 2019)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Linda, here's a little dessert for you. Fresh blueberries, from scratch pie crust (half butter, half lard - all delicious), good quality vanilla bean ice cream.
> View attachment 33326


 
 CG....looks amazing! I love a good vanilla bean ice cream.  It loves pie, fresh fruit, and just about anything.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 28, 2019)

Homemade Ham Calzone


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jan 29, 2019)

Oooohhh...I love calzones!  Looks great!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 29, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> Wow, that's beautiful. And I LOVE blueberries. Heck, I love blueberry anything.


Then you, too, might be interested in this blueberry cobbler. *Ross* shared the link in the "What's For Dessert?" thread.
*Blueberry Cobbler Recipe for Two* I plan on trying it the next time I have fresh blues in the house.



Cheryl J said:


> CG....looks amazing! I love a good vanilla bean ice cream.  It loves pie, fresh fruit, and just about anything.


Thanks, *Cheryl*. No matter what time of year it is, I almost always have vanilla bean ice cream in the freezer. I never know when I just might want to make something that goes with it.


----------



## CraigC (Jan 29, 2019)

Just used up the last of the Andouille for jambalaya Sunday and the Tasso is getting low. Time to break out the sausage equipment and the Horizon off-set. Plenty of pecan left for smoking!

Andouille







Tasso





Boudin


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 29, 2019)

BBQ Chicken ! Parsley-ed Reds, Succotash, Cuke Salad


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 29, 2019)

luckytrim said:


> BBQ Chicken ! Parsley-ed Reds, Succotash, Cuke Salad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That chicken looks so succulent


----------



## msmofet (Jan 29, 2019)

Homemade Fried wontons, egg rolls and pork fried rice


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 29, 2019)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Then you, too, might be interested in this blueberry cobbler. *Ross* shared the link in the "What's For Dessert?" thread.
> *Blueberry Cobbler Recipe for Two* I plan on trying it the next time I have fresh blues in the house.



Looks beautiful, thank you.

Yum on all the food pics. And that chicken... wow... the leg quarters are my favorite parts.


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 31, 2019)

When I make Baked Beans...


----------



## Josie1945 (Jan 31, 2019)

luckytrim said:


> When I make Baked Beans...
> 
> Lucky those look awesome ..
> 
> ...


----------



## miasong (Jan 31, 2019)

Not my best looking work but some of my favorites. The first is lemon rosemary chicken with angel hair with mushrooms. The second is garlicky pork tenderloin with avocado, black beans and homemade Pico de Gallo. The last is a spicy fresh corn and black bean salsa.

I love Mexican and Italian lol. And I'm getting rather hungry.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 31, 2019)

Eggplant Parmesan



Ham Calzone


----------



## caseydog (Jan 31, 2019)

luckytrim said:


> When I make Baked Beans...
> 
> 
> View attachment 33371
> ...



The _Blazing Saddles_ campfire scene suddenly comes to mind... 

CD


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 31, 2019)

Wow! Nice pics, guys


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 31, 2019)

*I cook our beloved bacon wrapped FM's like fried gourmet meatballs with the help of silicone bands, with high heat in my Eiffel Tower carbon steel skillet. Nothing easier, nothing better. They makes us happy.
*


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 31, 2019)

Looks fantastic Kayelle, my mouth is watering!


----------



## luckytrim (Feb 1, 2019)

Forty-Clove Garlic Chicken ...


----------



## pepperhead212 (Feb 3, 2019)

I made sort of a type of guacamole today, based of a recipe in Milk Street - Colombian avocado salsa.  The thing that was totally different about it was that it had hard boiled eggs in it!  It turned out very good, though I used lemon juice in place of lime juice, and less of that, plus the white vinegar called for I substituted white rice vinegar, and also less - seemed like too much acid, to me, and tweaking it like this seemed just the right amount.  I used a small, frozen chocolate habanero, since I only had two avocados, instead of 3, called for in the original recipe, and a smallish frozen Big Jim.  And some frozen cherry tomatoes, in place of the plum.  Turned out really good, though the other flavors sort of obscured the avocado flavor.  The small chocolate hab made it too hot for some  (though the original recipe did say to deseed and devein the peppers!), but I was sort of wishing that I had used a larger one!  A friend who dropped by, and helped me eat it all, said that it was hot enough for him, but not too hot...obviously! lol 


Colombian avocado salsa by pepperhead212, on Flickr


----------



## caseydog (Feb 3, 2019)

pepperhead212 said:


> I made sort of a type of guacamole today, based of a recipe in Milk Street - Colombian avocado salsa.



Looks good, and a lot like my favorite dip, spinach and artichoke dip. I haven't made it in a while. I better make some soon. 

CD


----------



## luckytrim (Feb 3, 2019)

Chicken Nuggets under Sweet Baby Ray's BBQ Sauce, White Rice, Steamed Won-Tons in a Sesame Sauce...


----------



## Farmer Jon (Feb 3, 2019)

Home cured and smoked bacon. 
Beef heart marinaded before hitting the smoker.
Pressure canned chicken.


----------



## luckytrim (Feb 4, 2019)

Dueling Lobster Tails ...


----------



## msmofet (Feb 4, 2019)

Salads

Tomato Salad Puttanesca 



Greek Salad



Salade Nicoise



Spinach Salad



String Bean or Broccoli Salad



Farro Salad



Grilled Lemon Herb Mediterranean Chicken Salad



Cobb Salad


----------



## Linda0818 (Feb 4, 2019)

Excellent pics! 

(from everyone)

You all could pull your resources and open your own restaurant.


----------



## luckytrim (Feb 5, 2019)

London Broil...


----------



## salt and pepper (Feb 5, 2019)

Mirror Glaze Cheesecake







[/IMG]


----------



## Cheryl J (Feb 5, 2019)

Yummy looking cake, Joey.   Did you draw that picture?


----------



## salt and pepper (Feb 5, 2019)

Cheryl J said:


> Yummy looking cake, Joey.   Did you draw that picture?


 
    I wish I could draw like that. A friend from work did it.


----------



## luckytrim (Feb 6, 2019)

Stuffed Baby Eggplant


----------



## Addie (Feb 6, 2019)

luckytrim said:


> Dueling Lobster Tails ...View attachment 33450



Are these Maine Lobsters or Rock Lobsters? What I love about the Maine ones are the special treat of the claws. I find right handed lobsters have bigger claws than the left hands ones. (Yes, their claws do differ.) The meat is much sweeter than the tail.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 6, 2019)

luckytrim said:


> Stuffed Baby Eggplant
> 
> 
> View attachment 33490
> ...




That looks spectacular LT!! I love eggplant, can you share at least what you did?


----------



## luckytrim (Feb 7, 2019)

Addie said:


> Are these Maine Lobsters or Rock Lobsters? What I love about the Maine ones are the special treat of the claws. I find right handed lobsters have bigger claws than the left hands ones. (Yes, their claws do differ.) The meat is much sweeter than the tail.






I don't know, Addie ...........
This is a before pic.......


----------



## salt and pepper (Feb 7, 2019)

luckytrim said:


> I don't know, Addie ...........
> This is a before pic.......
> View attachment 33509



   ROCK lobster's


----------



## luckytrim (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## msmofet (Feb 7, 2019)

*Ms. Mofet's Beef Braciole*





This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



__________________


----------



## Linda0818 (Feb 7, 2019)

Well good grief! I'm glad I came in and checked this thread because I haven't received the usual email notifications of new posts. I'll have to check my spam folder and make sure I've still got email notify turned on.

What amazing pics! I've enjoyed them all


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 7, 2019)

Don't forget, *Linda*, that the nightly thread in the "*Today's Menu*" sub-forum has pictures, too. I often post a photo of that night's meal, but just don't think of adding it here. Besides, it's easier for me to keep track of a leftover's age when the photo is in the thread...


----------



## luckytrim (Feb 8, 2019)

Sloppy Jose' Bake...


----------



## Linda0818 (Feb 8, 2019)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Don't forget, *Linda*, that the nightly thread in the "*Today's Menu*" sub-forum has pictures, too. I often post a photo of that night's meal, but just don't think of adding it here. Besides, it's easier for me to keep track of a leftover's age when the photo is in the thread...



Good plan 

That bake looks good.


----------



## Addie (Feb 9, 2019)

salt and pepper said:


> ROCK lobster's



Thank you. When I saw the pic, I knew instantly.


----------



## luckytrim (Feb 10, 2019)

Shrimp Cocktail, Shrimp Creole, Field Peas, White Rice, Creamy Cole Slaw...


----------



## Linda0818 (Feb 11, 2019)

I love shrimp. I could eat it every day.


----------



## luckytrim (Feb 11, 2019)

Stuffed Pork Chops...


----------



## Linda0818 (Feb 11, 2019)

Wow. Now those are stuffed. Looks good. 

Stuffing meat is something I like to do, but don't do very often. Just never really think about it.


----------



## luckytrim (Feb 13, 2019)

Smothered Eggplant


----------



## Linda0818 (Feb 13, 2019)

I love eggplant. Need to buy some soon.


----------



## luckytrim (Mar 3, 2019)

Smothered South-Western Chicken Breast


----------



## luckytrim (Mar 4, 2019)

APPLE-DAPPLE CAKE 

(Recipe Posted)


----------



## Linda0818 (Mar 4, 2019)

Wow, that looks decadent!


----------



## luckytrim (Mar 4, 2019)

I don't bake ; it's the whole Art vs. Science thing......
And I'm missing her 'Science' work more and more each day !


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 4, 2019)

I finally got around to making an avocado-bacon-provolone omelet that I had mentioned a few weeks ago.


----------



## Just Cooking (Mar 4, 2019)

THAT had to be yummy...   

Ross


----------



## Linda0818 (Mar 4, 2019)

luckytrim said:


> I don't bake ; it's the whole Art vs. Science thing......
> And I'm missing her 'Science' work more and more each day !



I don't bake, either. I don't enjoy baking. But I love cooking.



Cooking Goddess said:


> I finally got around to making an avocado-bacon-provolone omelet that I had mentioned a few weeks ago.
> View attachment 33880





*faint*

(I'm an avocado addict)


----------



## luckytrim (Mar 26, 2019)

Buffalo Wings, Cheesy Corn... Bean Salad


----------



## Linda0818 (Mar 26, 2019)

Looks yummy


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 26, 2019)

luckytrim said:


> Buffalo Wings, Cheesy Corn... Bean Salad
> 
> 
> View attachment 34180




Are those chicken wings? They're huge!


----------



## msmofet (Mar 26, 2019)

Australian lamb loin chops (browned then braised in lemon juice, water, fresh garlic, gravy master & fresh rosemary), steamed broccoli, tiny shells in a homemade creamy garlic sauce & thickened pan jus.


----------



## Linda0818 (Mar 26, 2019)

That's one thing I've never eaten is lamb. Well, not proper lamb, anyway. I've had lamb in gyros, but that's it.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 26, 2019)

Beautiful plate *MsM*.


*Linda*, I'm a real fan of lamb if it's from Australia or NZ. A good place to find it is Costco. I don't care for American lamb at all and won't eat it. The difference in flavor seems almost like another animal.


----------



## Linda0818 (Mar 26, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> Beautiful plate *MsM*.
> 
> 
> *Linda*, I'm a real fan of lamb if it's from Australia or NZ. A good place to find it is Costco. I don't care for American lamb at all and won't eat it. The difference in flavor seems almost like another animal.



I've heard the same thing.

I think one of the reasons I haven't bought lamb is I have a problem with knowing what I'm eating. Hypocritical, I know, since I do eat other meat (mostly chicken and seafood) but anytime I see lamb in the store, all I can see is their cute little faces, so I decide against buying it.


----------



## luckytrim (Mar 26, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> Are those chicken wings? They're huge!


 Not really - Normal plate -  normal size ...
They plumped when I cooked 'em !


----------



## msmofet (Mar 26, 2019)

I Love Australian lamb loin chops. They look like tiny T-Bones. LOL

These were only $5.99/lb. so I scooped up the last 4 packs. Lamb for Easter dinner! DD & I love lamb and shes been asking for lamb.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 26, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> I've heard the same thing.
> 
> I think one of the reasons I haven't bought lamb is I have a problem with knowing what I'm eating. Hypocritical, I know, since I do eat other meat (mostly chicken and seafood) but anytime I see lamb in the store, all I can see is their cute little faces, so I decide against buying it.


I understand exactly what you're talking about Linda. When I had a chance to bottle feed some adorable lambs when we visited New Zealand I thought my heart would melt and I'd never be able to eat lamb again. That lasted a year or so before I could put it out of my mind. It's that tasty.


----------



## Linda0818 (Mar 26, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> I understand exactly what you're talking about Linda. When I had a chance to bottle feed some adorable lambs when we visited New Zealand I thought my heart would melt and I'd never be able to eat lamb again. That lasted a year or so before I could put it out of my mind. It's that tasty.



Gads, if I already can't do it, not having ever been that up close and personal with lambs, I probably never will.


----------



## luckytrim (Apr 4, 2019)

Baked Bean Project...


----------



## Linda0818 (Apr 4, 2019)

Mmmm, beans. Love them.

These are my country fried tomatoes. Not green tomatoes, ripe tomatoes. In between the slices is a layer of garden veggie cream cheese. Then I follow a typical frying procedure by coating the tomato 'sandwiches' in breading. They're really quite good.


----------



## luckytrim (Apr 8, 2019)

Chef's Dinner Salad w/ Poached Shrimps, Thousand Island Dressing


----------



## luckytrim (Apr 9, 2019)

Chili Project


----------



## Linda0818 (Apr 9, 2019)

Lots of projects here


----------



## luckytrim (Apr 10, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> Lots of projects here




.....gotta keep that freezer satisfied !


----------



## CraigC (Apr 10, 2019)

Andouille Sausage.


----------



## Linda0818 (Apr 10, 2019)

luckytrim said:


> .....gotta keep that freezer satisfied !



That's for certain 



CraigC said:


> Andouille Sausage.



Did you make the sausage yourself or buy it and then vacuum-seal it? Either way, that's a nice stash.


----------



## CraigC (Apr 10, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> That's for certain
> 
> 
> 
> Did you make the sausage yourself or buy it and then vacuum-seal it? Either way, that's a nice stash.



http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f36/andouille-fresh-batch-101975.html#post1590476


----------



## salt and pepper (Apr 10, 2019)

BBQ Flat Iron Steak & baked potato...






[/IMG]


----------



## Linda0818 (Apr 10, 2019)

CraigC said:


> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f36/andouille-fresh-batch-101975.html#post1590476



How cool is that! My grandmother, who was German, used to make her own Weisswurst, which is the best stuff ever. To this day I still love it.



salt and pepper said:


> BBQ Flat Iron Steak & baked potato...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks amazing. And that's an understatement.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 10, 2019)

Pizzagaina Italian Easter Meat Pie


----------



## luckytrim (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Linda0818 (Apr 11, 2019)

Lovely pics


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 11, 2019)

Yes, they sure are!


----------



## Linda0818 (Apr 12, 2019)

I need to make some beef stew soon. I haven't made it since... well, it's just been a while.

I also make a meatball stew that's pretty tasty.


----------



## Addie (Apr 12, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> I need to make some beef stew soon. I haven't made it since... well, it's just been a while.
> 
> I also make a meatball stew that's pretty tasty.



I love to put barley in my beef stew. Of all the grains, it is my favorite.


----------



## Linda0818 (Apr 12, 2019)

Yes, barley is a good one. I love it.


----------



## CraigC (Apr 13, 2019)

Time for some sauerbraten, which is a kind of beef stew.


----------



## Linda0818 (Apr 13, 2019)

Growing up in a German family, we had Sauerbraten on special occasions, like birthday dinners, company, etc. My mom always made it with potato dumplings and my sister and I would just go crazy over that stuff. I ate some wonderful German cooking growing up, especially by my grandmother.

Mom's side of the family is German and dad's side of the family is Dutch.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 13, 2019)

CraigC said:


> Time for some sauerbraten, which is a kind of beef stew.


Was there supposed to be a picture with that?


----------



## luckytrim (Apr 14, 2019)

Bacon & Egg Soup


----------



## Linda0818 (Apr 15, 2019)

taxlady said:


> Was there supposed to be a picture with that?



I just assumed he was chiming in about a type of beef stew, since that's what we were talking about. Either that or he forgot to add the pic.


----------



## luckytrim (Apr 15, 2019)

Pepper Steak & Shrimp, 'Piggie' Beans...


----------



## CraigC (Apr 15, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> Growing up in a German family, we had Sauerbraten on special occasions, like birthday dinners, company, etc. My mom always made it with potato dumplings and my sister and I would just go crazy over that stuff. I ate some wonderful German cooking growing up, especially by my grandmother.
> 
> Mom's side of the family is German and dad's side of the family is Dutch.



My oma made stuffed kartoffelklosse to have with the sauerbraten. I usually have this as my birthday dinner and make extra kartoffelklosse to slice and fry next morning for breakfast. They are great with eggs and something different from home fries. Rotkohl is the other side dish. 



taxlady said:


> Was there supposed to be a picture with that?



No, haven't made it yet.


----------



## luckytrim (Apr 16, 2019)

Stuffed Flank Steak Florentine


----------



## Linda0818 (Apr 16, 2019)

You sure make some nice looking food!


----------



## luckytrim (Apr 16, 2019)

THX, but not any more........... Cooking for one is just no fun...........
If you follow the Daily menu posts, you'll see what I mean ...


----------



## Linda0818 (Apr 16, 2019)

luckytrim said:


> THX, but not any more........... Cooking for one is just no fun...........
> If you follow the Daily menu posts, you'll see what I mean ...



No, I don't really follow those. But every now and then, you should still make yourself a nice slap-up meal.

Since my husband passed away in September, it's been difficult to learn how to cook for just my son and I. I still sometimes make enough for 3 people.


----------



## Linda0818 (Apr 16, 2019)

CraigC said:


> My oma made stuffed kartoffelklosse to have with the sauerbraten. I usually have this as my birthday dinner and make extra kartoffelklosse to slice and fry next morning for breakfast. They are great with eggs and something different from home fries. Rotkohl is the other side dish.



My hub absolutely adored German red cabbage. Our favorite German restaurant is called Hofbrauhaus and they have awesome Rotkohl, wonderful fried cabbage, delicious German potato salad, the best Schnitzel, etc. And they serve Weisswurst the traditional way, poached and served in a beautiful traditional pot with soft pretzels and sweet Bavarian mustard. That mustard is to die for and I buy it online, always having it on hand.


----------



## luckytrim (Apr 17, 2019)

Oyster Po' Boy ... Clams Casino, Oyster Casserole, Onion Rings, and a Beer !


----------



## Linda0818 (Apr 17, 2019)

luckytrim said:


> Oyster Po' Boy ... Clams Casino, Oyster Casserole, Onion Rings, and a Beer !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay... listen... it just doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## CraigC (Apr 17, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> Okay... listen... it just doesn't get any better than that.



Have you never tried a soft shell crab Po' Boy?


----------



## Linda0818 (Apr 17, 2019)

CraigC said:


> Have you never tried a soft shell crab Po' Boy?



Oh gawd, I can't even think about it. Bad experience years ago.


----------



## salt and pepper (Apr 18, 2019)

Here's my version!







[/IMG]


----------



## luckytrim (Apr 18, 2019)

WOW !
NEAT !


I've only ever prepared them the old fashioned way ....


----------



## luckytrim (Apr 19, 2019)

Baby Octopus & Scallops


----------



## Linda0818 (Apr 19, 2019)

Haha, those crabs.


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 19, 2019)

A couple of nights ago..Scallops and seafood risotto..I could have gotten a better sear on the scallops, but I like them medium so they were still good..


----------



## Linda0818 (Apr 19, 2019)

I adore scallops. So silky sweet and delicious.


----------



## luckytrim (Apr 21, 2019)

Hot / Sour Spinach & Radish Soup w/ Shrimps

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f56/spinach-and-radish-soup-69161.html


----------



## Addie (Apr 22, 2019)

msmofet said:


> Pizzagaina Italian Easter Meat Pie
> 
> View attachment 34359
> 
> ...



The problem with this pie is that Pirate married a girl from Naples. His MIL made one every year for my house as well as her own and Pirates. Now she is very old and DOESN'T make it anymore. Unfortunately my DIL never learned to make it and it is the only black mark I have against her. I should have called her yesterday and blasted her out for that only shortcoming I can find in her. Other than that short coming, I absolutely love that girl. Even though she is now divorced from Pirate.


----------



## luckytrim (Apr 22, 2019)

Sweet Potato Bisque ...


----------



## luckytrim (Apr 24, 2019)

Beer Can Chicken


----------



## Linda0818 (Apr 24, 2019)

I love chicken. I could eat it every day.


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 24, 2019)

Great pics!


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 24, 2019)

First, those are some nice looking chickens

Second, they are huge!

Third, those don't look like beer cans to me...


----------



## Addie (Apr 25, 2019)

They should call them what they are. Drunken Chicken!!!

I don't like the breast meat on any fowl. Just the thighs and legs.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 25, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> First, those are some nice looking chickens
> 
> Second, they are huge!
> 
> Third, those don't look like beer cans to me...



Looks like lemon lime soda.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 25, 2019)

msmofet said:


> Looks like lemon lime soda.




Exactly. But "7UP Can Chicken" doesn't have the same ring to it as beer can chicken.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 25, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> Exactly. But "7UP Can Chicken" doesn't have the same ring to it as beer can chicken.



Limon chicken


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 25, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> Exactly. But "7UP Can Chicken" doesn't have the same ring to it as beer can chicken.


I like wine-butt chicken myself [emoji38]

Courtesy of Katie


----------



## luckytrim (Apr 25, 2019)

The recipe is "Beer Can" but we don't drink beer, so.........


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 25, 2019)

luckytrim said:


> The recipe is "Beer Can" but we don't drink beer, so.........




I understand. Just keep your eyes peeled for the Food Police!


----------



## Linda0818 (Apr 25, 2019)

Whatever the case, I'll take both of them, thanks.


----------



## luckytrim (Apr 25, 2019)

The one on the left has a Cajun Rub on it , Linda


----------



## Linda0818 (Apr 25, 2019)

luckytrim said:


> The one on the left has a Cajun Rub on it , Linda



Oh... well then, I'll just take the one on the right


----------



## Farmer Jon (Apr 28, 2019)

Goose egg for breakfast. That is a full size plate. 
The eggs in the carton are from left to right. Goose,duck,2 regular size chickens and my little bantam chicken egg on the right.


----------



## salt and pepper (Apr 28, 2019)

Cherry & Oreo cheesecake.







[/IMG]


----------



## Steven c (Apr 28, 2019)

salt and pepper said:


> Cherry & Oreo cheesecake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks great. I have yet to try a cheese cake, well maybe I should get a springform  pan first

And on a side note I tried your recipe for dinner rolls with beer if I remember right. Very very good I just need time or two to get the a little nicer shaped. 
   The only question I had and hadn’t PMed you is about how long do you usually knead dough. 

Thanks,


----------



## CraigC (Apr 28, 2019)

NOLA BBQ shrimp.


----------



## Farmer Jon (Apr 28, 2019)

CraigC said:


> NOLA BBQ shrimp.


Oh that looks delicious.


----------



## CraigC (Apr 29, 2019)

Farmer Jon said:


> Oh that looks delicious.



Thanks! It is the reason we started making homemade Worcestershire sauce. Both the shrimp and Worcestershire recipes are from Emeril's New New Orleans cookbook.


----------



## Linda0818 (Apr 29, 2019)

Farmer Jon said:


> Goose egg for breakfast. That is a full size plate.
> The eggs in the carton are from left to right. Goose,duck,2 regular size chickens and my little bantam chicken egg on the right. View attachment 34628View attachment 34629



Holy moly, that's a big egg!


----------



## Farmer Jon (Apr 30, 2019)

CraigC said:


> Thanks! It is the reason we started making homemade Worcestershire sauce. Both the shrimp and Worcestershire recipes are from Emeril's New New Orleans cookbook.






I looked up the recipe. I think I will be making some of that Worcestershire sauce.


----------



## luckytrim (Apr 30, 2019)

Can someone point me in the direction of that Worcestershire Sauce recipe ?


----------



## msmofet (Apr 30, 2019)

luckytrim said:


> Can someone point me in the direction of that Worcestershire Sauce recipe ?



Maybe this is it:

*Emeril's Worcestershire Sauce*


----------



## luckytrim (Apr 30, 2019)

THX, Miss !


----------



## CraigC (May 1, 2019)

Not responsible for tears from grating the horseradish! I also suggest letting it sit for 6 weeks! If you taste it right after it is made, you'll be doing what Lea and Perrin did when they first tried their recipe and determined that it wasn't fit for human consumption. It has to age after being canned.


----------



## taxlady (May 1, 2019)

CraigC said:


> Not responsible for tears from grating the horseradish! I also suggest letting it sit for 6 weeks! If you taste it right after it is made, you'll be doing what Lea and Perrin did when they first tried their recipe and determined that it wasn't fit for human consumption. It has to age after being canned.



I did wonder about the fact that aging it wasn't mentioned in the recipe.


----------



## luckytrim (May 3, 2019)

Cheeseburger hoagie ...


----------



## Linda0818 (May 24, 2019)

luckytrim said:


> Cheeseburger hoagie ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 34680



My son would love that.


----------



## Linda0818 (May 24, 2019)

I haven't forgotten about everyone. I've just been very busy and the threads that I'm subscribed to have kind of died off, so since I'm not getting many notification emails, I tend to forget to check in. But today I made myself a salad so pretty that I had to take a pic of it and share it here.


----------



## luckytrim (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Linda0818 (May 24, 2019)

I could eat that plate right now. I'm still hungry after eating my salad, lol.


----------



## Kayelle (May 24, 2019)

That meat looks delicious but I've never seen that cut of roast before. What is it LT?


----------



## msmofet (May 24, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> That meat looks delicious but I've never seen that cut of roast before. What is it LT?



Looks like a bottom or  rump roast.


----------



## Kayelle (May 24, 2019)

msmofet said:


> Looks like a bottom or  rump roast.




I think you're right MsM. It's the shape of it that threw me.


----------



## Cheryl J (May 24, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> I haven't forgotten about everyone. I've just been very busy and the threads that I'm subscribed to have kind of died off, so since I'm not getting many notification emails, I tend to forget to check in. But today I made myself a salad so pretty that I had to take a pic of it and share it here.




Beauty of a salad, Linda.  I loooove shrimp salads.  What kind of dressing did you use?


----------



## Linda0818 (May 24, 2019)

Cheryl J said:


> Beauty of a salad, Linda.  I loooove shrimp salads.  What kind of dressing did you use?



Thanks for the compliment 

I used a combination of light Ranch and Sweet Honey Catalina. I only like a little bit of dressing because I don't like to drown my foods. But I've always loved the combination of ranch and honey French or anything similar to honey French.


----------



## luckytrim (May 25, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> I think you're right MsM. It's the shape of it that threw me.




It's called a Tri Tip ... also Bottom Butt ...


----------



## CraigC (May 25, 2019)

Le Mudbugs!


----------



## GotGarlic (May 25, 2019)

luckytrim said:


> It's called a Tri Tip ... also Bottom Butt ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 34934


It's funny, Kayelle, that you didn't recognize a tri-cut, since you grill them frequently  Does it really look that different from the ones you get?


----------



## Linda0818 (May 25, 2019)

I personally don't know one cut of meat from another, since I don't eat much red meat at all. Although I *am* able to recognize a t-bone


----------



## Linda0818 (May 25, 2019)

CraigC said:


> Le Mudbugs!



Do you know I've never tried those little buggers? Although, growing up at Lake Erie, I caught hundreds of them (probably thousands over the course of several years) to use for bait


----------



## Kayelle (May 25, 2019)

luckytrim said:


> It's called a Tri Tip ... also Bottom Butt ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 34934





GotGarlic said:


> It's funny, Kayelle, that you didn't recognize a tri-cut, since you grill them frequently  *Does it really look that different from the ones you get?*




It  sure looks different from the hundreds of tri tips I've known. For one  thing, it's trimmed of every bit of fat and I've never seen it shaped  like a wedge as seen in the dinner picture. It's pretty much a thick, but flat piece of meat. BTW, a bottom butt is not the same as a tri tip.


----------



## luckytrim (May 25, 2019)

Well, like it or not, my post is correct !


Untrimmed, the tri-tip weighs around 5 pounds; this one, as I recall, was about 2 1/2 pounds...  Trimmed, obviously...


----------



## Kayelle (May 25, 2019)

My apologies LT. I never meant to offend you.


----------



## luckytrim (May 26, 2019)

Not necessary Kayelle ....... I wasn't offended at all, and I,m sorry if it came off that way........ now, my Amish Butcher might have been ...........


----------



## Kayelle (May 26, 2019)

Glad we're good LT. 

My bet is that your Amish butcher grinds up the tri tip for hamburger like almost all butchers in the country except for California, the home of the tri tip.


----------



## CraigC (May 27, 2019)

Chicken wings and potato salad.


----------



## Addie (May 31, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> I think you're right MsM. It's the shape of it that threw me.



That looks like a Tri Tip to me.


----------



## Addie (May 31, 2019)

CraigC said:


> Le Mudbugs!



Craig, the only thing I have ever heard about mud bugs is that you tear the head off and suck on it. Is there even any meat in them? And why the head? When I have a New England lobster there is enough meat in just one for at least two people.


----------



## caseydog (May 31, 2019)

Addie said:


> Craig, the only thing I have ever heard about mud bugs is that you tear the head off and suck on it. Is there even any meat in them? And why the head? When I have a New England lobster there is enough meat in just one for at least two people.



What is in the head is this buttery substance that some people love, and others find kinda' gross. I love it, but it is very rich. You suck the head, and pinch the tail. Pinching the tail makes the tail meat slide right out of the shell and into your mouth. 

A crawfish boil is as much a social event as it is a meal. It is like a New England clam bake, in that respect. You do as much talking as you do eating. 

CD


----------



## Linda0818 (May 31, 2019)

Taken from a couple of sources - the head of the crawfish:

The bright yellow to orange crawfish “fat” squeezed from the heads and sticking to the tail meat is not fat in the usual sense, she says. It actually is an organ in the head called the hepatopancreas that functions much like the liver in other animals. 

The moisture and the flavor is all in the head. The head is the essence of life.... In terms of flavor, the hepatopancreas (often called “crawfish butter”) is sort of like what foie gras would taste like if it came from the sea.

I'd love to try that.


----------



## Cheryl J (May 31, 2019)

Linda, I've also heard that it's a delicacy. It just *sounds* kind of weird to suck the innards out of a crawfish head...


----------



## caseydog (May 31, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> Taken from a couple of sources - the head of the crawfish:
> 
> The bright yellow to orange crawfish “fat” squeezed from the heads and sticking to the tail meat is not fat in the usual sense, she says. It actually is an organ in the head called the hepatopancreas that functions much like the liver in other animals.
> 
> ...



That is a great description. It is a lot like butter. I can't suck the head, which is what you actually do, on every crawfish I eat. Even though you don't get much from each "head," it is too rich for me to eat a lot of it. 

CD


----------



## caseydog (May 31, 2019)

Cheryl J said:


> Linda, I've also heard that it's a delicacy. It just *sounds* kind of weird to suck the innards out of a crawfish head...



It is not what you might imagine. You basically inhale it, and get mostly air. What little comes out is not "guts." It is hard to describe. You just have to try it. 

CD


----------



## Linda0818 (May 31, 2019)

Cheryl J said:


> Linda, I've also heard that it's a delicacy. It just *sounds* kind of weird to suck the innards out of a crawfish head...





caseydog said:


> It is not what you might imagine. You basically inhale it, and get mostly air. What little comes out is not "guts." It is hard to describe. You just have to try it.
> 
> CD



I've seen Andrew Zimmern do this on a few occasions (I'm a Bizarre Foods addict). He swears it's the best part.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## msmofet (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Linda0818 (Jun 1, 2019)

A pic of my Southern Fried Catfish, which I'm having for lunch today, in fact. This is an older pic.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jun 1, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> A pic of my Southern Fried Catfish, which I'm having for lunch today, in fact. This is an older pic.



The first diner meal I had when moving from Cali, back to Missouri was Southern Fried Catfish.. 

It is so good and made so much better than in Cali....  

Ross


----------



## Linda0818 (Jun 1, 2019)

Just Cooking said:


> The first diner meal I had when moving from Cali, back to Missouri was Southern Fried Catfish..
> 
> It is so good and made so much better than in Cali....
> 
> Ross



I love the stuff. I'm having it now and it's so good.

Our main home was in Dublin, Ohio, but we also had a place at Lake Erie, which is where we would spend our summers when my sister and I were kids. So practically growing up there, we ate a lot of catfish and walleye. We caught perch as well, but I was never crazy about lake perch. I like ocean perch. Cleaner taste and not as fishy.


----------



## Addie (Jun 1, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> Those shows are extremely cool to watch, with the lengths they go to in order to make the food look perfect.



Sara Moulton started out as a food stylist for Julia Child. It was her job to make the food picture perfect. Every so often you can catch her fussing with one of her plates after she has cooked it on her own show. Old habits and training are hard to break.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jun 1, 2019)

I think that would be a cool job to have.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 1, 2019)

Being a food stylist is a real art - and an art of deception. My supervisor, when I did food demos at Buehlers Fresh Foods back in the 1990s, had worked in Des Moines for Hearst, I think. She was a recipe developer there. In spite of the fact that she could put ingredients together that would result in a delicious dish, she thought that the food stylists had it all over the chefs. The stories she would tall about how they made the food look so appealing...and completely inedible.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jun 1, 2019)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Being a food stylist is a real art - and an art of deception. My supervisor, when I did food demos at Buehlers Fresh Foods back in the 1990s, had worked in Des Moines for Hearst, I think. She was a recipe developer there. In spite of the fact that she could put ingredients together that would result in a delicious dish, she thought that the food stylists had it all over the chefs. The stories she would tall about how they made the food look so appealing...and completely inedible.



That's very true. And it's definitely deceptive. But I think it would still be an interesting job, creating things that nobody can really eat


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 1, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> A pic of my Southern Fried Catfish, which I'm having for lunch today, in fact. This is an older pic.




Yum, Linda...that looks delish.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jun 2, 2019)

Cheryl J said:


> Yum, Linda...that looks delish.



Thanks, it _was_ delish


----------



## luckytrim (Jul 27, 2019)

Ham salad Scoops ...


----------



## Linda0818 (Jul 27, 2019)

Those look good. Were the Scoops baked first? 

It's funny a post was made here today because I was just taking a pic of my lunch I'm currently eating. Picked up an 8-ball zucchini from the farm market yesterday.


----------



## luckytrim (Jul 27, 2019)

Store-Bought Scoops, Linda


----------



## Linda0818 (Jul 27, 2019)

luckytrim said:


> Store-Bought Scoops, Linda



Nooo, I know, haha. I was just asking if you baked them in the oven for a few minutes before filling them because they look darker than Scoops normally look straight out of the bag.


----------



## luckytrim (Jul 27, 2019)

Oh, My bad ! Yes; warmed in oven at 200 for maybe 7-8 minutes....


----------



## Linda0818 (Jul 27, 2019)

luckytrim said:


> Oh, My bad ! Yes; warmed in oven at 200 for maybe 7-8 minutes....



I thought you might have 

Whatever the case, they look yummy. I love ham salad.


----------



## luckytrim (Jul 31, 2019)

Mess of Beans, Cornbread, Chopped Collards...


----------



## msmofet (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 31, 2019)

Sous vide NY Strip, peas, garlic and Gouda mashed potatoes, Makers Mark-bing cherry reduction.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jul 31, 2019)

Dang, my pics are boring compared to you all's 

That strip is beautiful.


----------



## GimmeAnotherOne (Aug 3, 2019)

Made a creme puff from scratch first time today. The eclairs came out horrible (have only piped once before). I think I had the wrong size attachment. 
Creme puffs came out decent
Creme came out awesome!
Overall since I made everything from scratch I was very happy with it. 
I am new to cooking and very new to pastries so I am just happy it turned out at all. 

View attachment 35874View attachment 35875View attachment 35876View attachment 35877View attachment 35878View attachment 35879


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 3, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> Dang, my pics are boring compared to you all's
> 
> That strip is beautiful.




NO Linda, your pics are not 'boring'!  We love all pics here.  Please keep sharing.  I haven't shared a food pic in quite a while....hoping to get back into it soon.


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 3, 2019)

Wow.....very nice pics, Tat and 'Gimme'.  Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## GimmeAnotherOne (Aug 3, 2019)

Shepherds Pie I made 2 days ago. 

View attachment 35893View attachment 35894View attachment 35895View attachment 35896


----------



## Linda0818 (Aug 3, 2019)

Cheryl J said:


> NO Linda, your pics are not 'boring'!  We love all pics here.  Please keep sharing.  I haven't shared a food pic in quite a while....hoping to get back into it soon.



Good 



GimmeAnotherOne said:


> Shepherds Pie I made 2 days ago.
> 
> View attachment 35893View attachment 35894View attachment 35895View attachment 35896



Nice


----------



## GimmeAnotherOne (Aug 4, 2019)

Couple of pizzas I made recently grandma style 
Chunked pepperoni and soppressata on the 1


----------



## luckytrim (Aug 4, 2019)

Soda-Can Chicken ...


----------



## CraigC (Aug 4, 2019)

Spicy pork slider and Asian noodle salad.


----------



## Just Cooking (Aug 4, 2019)

Love the pork slider, Craig...   Haven't made one in a while..  

Ross


----------



## CraigC (Aug 4, 2019)

Just Cooking said:


> Love the pork slider, Craig...   Haven't made one in a while..
> 
> Ross



This recipe came from a Chile Pepper magazine, but I found both the burger and BBQ sauce lacking in zip. I used hot yellow curry powder and minced jalapeno in the burger. I may try a Manzano or Serrano chili and either the ghost, scorpion or Carolina reaper chili powder if I make these again. Actually the noodle salad had more of a kick than the burgers. We found out last weekend that Spice Lab brand spices are produced locally and they have a retail store location. We visited the store last Sunday and oh my!


----------



## Just Cooking (Aug 4, 2019)

CraigC said:


> This recipe came from a Chile Pepper magazine, but I found both the burger and BBQ sauce lacking in zip. I used hot yellow curry powder and minced jalapeno in the burger. I may try a Manzano or Serrano chili and either the ghost, scorpion or Carolina reaper chili powder if I make these again. Actually the noodle salad had more of a kick than the burgers. We found out last weekend that Spice Lab brand spices are produced locally and they have a retail store location. We visited the store last Sunday and oh my!



Sounds good, Craig.. While I don't do too hot, I do enjoy spicy..  

Ross


----------



## GimmeAnotherOne (Aug 4, 2019)

Lomo Saltado with rice


----------



## Claire1980 (Aug 5, 2019)

My very first and second attempts to make pizza with an uuni portable pizza oven.
I've been using mostly my wood fired one for ages but decided to give it a try.


----------



## luckytrim (Aug 5, 2019)

Croydon Goulash ...


----------



## Linda0818 (Aug 5, 2019)

Nice pics, everyone. Making me hungry. All I ate today was peanuts.


----------



## GimmeAnotherOne (Aug 5, 2019)

I’ll take your peanuts and raise you chicken empanadas. Puerto Rican style


----------



## Linda0818 (Aug 5, 2019)

You're killin' me, lol.


----------



## bbqcoder (Aug 6, 2019)

GimmeAnotherOne, you are doing great work with your cooking! Lomo Saltado is a favorite of mine.


----------



## GimmeAnotherOne (Aug 6, 2019)

bbqcoder said:


> GimmeAnotherOne, you are doing great work with your cooking! Lomo Saltado is a favorite of mine.





Yea Lomo is good stuff!
I like red wine vinegar and soy for my sauce (been trying tamari soy lately). I don’t have a wok so I use cast iron skillet to get a good sear on the meat. 
Use red onions for this one
Orange peppers 
Plum tomatoes
Any fries. Got a little mini deep fryer if I don’t have time to bake them.
Cilantro if I have otherwise parsley.


----------



## GimmeAnotherOne (Aug 6, 2019)

Some baked wings (40 min @ 400. Then broil 5 on top rack 5-7min each side)
Avocado creme sauce (1/2 half avocado, full fat sour cream, cumin - blended)
Hot sauce (franks red hot and butter 2:1 butter to hot sauce ratio, chopped garlic)
Teriyaki sauce (soy, brown sugar, sesame seeds, etc)
Homemade honey cornbread 
Raspberry infused cold sweet tea


----------



## caseydog (Aug 7, 2019)

Probably one of the most difficult meal I have made is Korean Bibimbap. There are so many separate elements, and I cook alone most of the time. This one was a challenge, but it looked and tasted really good. 

There is a good Korean Bibimbap place close to me. I'll let them do the cooking for me in the future. BTW, one of the handful of Asian foods I really like. 

CD

.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 7, 2019)

Good looking wings and bibimbap. You guys are making me hungry.


----------



## GimmeAnotherOne (Aug 7, 2019)

Baked chicken pasta w/bechemel sauce, mozzarella/cheddar cheese, tomato, and basil topping. Bechemel is sooo goooood


----------



## msmofet (Aug 7, 2019)

First try at sushi



Perfect poached eggs benedict


----------



## luckytrim (Aug 7, 2019)

Soft-Shelled Crab, Shrimp Stir-Fry, Seared Scallops...


----------



## skilletlicker (Aug 7, 2019)

These pictures all look like they came from Michelin starred restaurants.
My best plates look like they came from a second-class mining camp chow tent.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 7, 2019)

Bit of a mash up here, Cuban chicken with jamon black beans, crazy corn, and sour orange chimichuri.


----------



## Linda0818 (Aug 7, 2019)

TATTRAT said:


> Bit of a mash up here, Cuban chicken with jamon black beans, crazy corn, and sour orange chimichuri.



Your food pics are simply amazing.


----------



## GimmeAnotherOne (Aug 7, 2019)

Chocolate Babka Bread


----------



## Linda0818 (Aug 7, 2019)

Okay, here's the thing... I want to hire all of you to be my personal chefs. You can each pick which days you'd like to work and I'll pay whatever you want.



No, seriously?


----------



## bbqcoder (Aug 7, 2019)

More good meal pics everyone.  The chocolate babka bread looks great!


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 7, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> Okay, here's the thing... I want to hire all of you to be my personal chefs. You can each pick which days you'd like to work and I'll pay whatever you want.
> 
> 
> 
> No, seriously?


----------



## Linda0818 (Aug 7, 2019)

Cheryl J said:


>



I love your signature. I hope I live long enough to see grandchildren. Might be a while, though, as my son is 19 and starting college in a couple of weeks.

His dad would be so proud of him. I only wish he were here to see it happen


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 7, 2019)

Linda, I'll invite you over for dinner once we get our lazy old butts back home. At the rate we're going, it's gonna be a while.

Meanwhile, here's a picture of a muffin I baked today.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 7, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> Your food pics are simply amazing.



TATTRAT's styling is what amazes me. The photography is the easy part, making the plate of food look good is a lot harder. 

CD


----------



## GimmeAnotherOne (Aug 8, 2019)

Magnolia inspired cupcakes


----------



## Linda0818 (Aug 8, 2019)

caseydog said:


> TATTRAT's styling is what amazes me. The photography is the easy part, making the plate of food look good is a lot harder.
> 
> CD



Well, that's what I meant


----------



## Linda0818 (Aug 8, 2019)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Linda, I'll invite you over for dinner once we get our lazy old butts back home. At the rate we're going, it's gonna be a while.
> 
> Meanwhile, here's a picture of a muffin I baked today.
> 
> View attachment 36050



I love blueberry anything. 



GimmeAnotherOne said:


> Magnolia inspired cupcakes
> 
> View attachment 36061View attachment 36062View attachment 36063



It's been years since I've had a cupcake. Those look very good. I need to make some cupcakes soon. My son would love me for it.


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 8, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> *I love your signature.* I hope I live long enough to see grandchildren. Might be a while, though, as my son is 19 and starting college in a couple of weeks.
> 
> His dad would be so proud of him. I only wish he were here to see it happen



Thank you, Linda.  I've always loved that saying.   Funny....once both of my daughters decided to have kids, they went for it.  My grandsons are ages 6, 8, 9, and 10.  One right after another. They're both done now.  

Best wishes to you and your boy...that had to have been a tough time to go through.   Who knows what the future will bring!


----------



## Linda0818 (Aug 8, 2019)

Cheryl J said:


> Thank you, Linda.  I've always loved that saying.   Funny....once both of my daughters decided to have kids, they went for it.  My grandsons are ages 6, 8, 9, and 10.  One right after another. They're both done now.
> 
> Best wishes to you and your boy...that had to have been a tough time to go through.   Who knows what the future will bring!



That's so awesome that you have all those wonderful grand babies. But not too soon! 

Wups, I meant not too soon for me, as my son is only 19, hahaha.


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 8, 2019)

Gotcha, he is still barely a babe himself!


----------



## Linda0818 (Aug 8, 2019)

Cheryl J said:


> Gotcha, he is still barely a babe himself!



And he starts college at the end of the month. So I'm hoping he gets through school first


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 8, 2019)

Yes, hope so!    Keep us posted about his college days....what his major will be, etc, if you would.


----------



## Linda0818 (Aug 8, 2019)

Cheryl J said:


> Yes, hope so!    Keep us posted about his college days....what his major will be, etc, if you would.



He's taking biology. I'm not sure where that's going to get him, but he talks about things like marine biology and that sort of thing. I'm like "Ugh, couldn't you have followed in your father's footsteps and just taken computer science?"

LOL

I didn't say that to him because I want him to pursue his own dreams. But that's what I was thinking.


----------



## GimmeAnotherOne (Aug 13, 2019)

Double barrel pizza (pepperoni, soprasatta, onions, basil - margarita on other side) and tried the other half of cheesecake batter in square springform. All came out good tonight


----------



## bbqcoder (Aug 13, 2019)

Looks good, Gimme!  What are you using for pizza dough? Is it a ready-made flat bread where you just add the toppings?


----------



## GimmeAnotherOne (Aug 13, 2019)

bbqcoder said:


> Looks good, Gimme!  What are you using for pizza dough? Is it a ready-made flat bread where you just add the toppings?





https://www.shoprite.com/pd/Brooklyn-Bred/Traditional-Pizza-Crust/15-oz/071628823210/

Actually was decent. Olive oil both sides. Cook dough alone 10min. Put in sauce and toppings another 7min. Good to go. 425 degrees


----------



## luckytrim (Aug 15, 2019)

Buffalo Chicken Salad


----------



## msmofet (Aug 15, 2019)

Naan Pizzas


----------



## GimmeAnotherOne (Aug 15, 2019)

Hungarian Beef Goulash


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 15, 2019)

Madras Curry Roasted Chicken with Butter Sauce, Ginger, Chilis, Cilantro and Lime


----------



## luckytrim (Aug 16, 2019)

Beef Stew....


----------



## Linda0818 (Aug 16, 2019)

GimmeAnotherOne said:


> Hungarian Beef Goulash
> 
> View attachment 36183



My mom used to make this and we loved it so much. Thanks for the reminder, as I'm going to have to make it for my son one of these days. I'm sure he'd enjoy it.


----------



## GimmeAnotherOne (Aug 16, 2019)

@Linda0818. 1st time I made it. Came out great everyone said 
Never had sour cream on it before. It was a nice touch and worked out well. 

Today’s snack for my niece. Fudgy Brownies


----------



## Linda0818 (Aug 16, 2019)

It's VERY good with sour cream. If you like sour cream, that is. My sister never wanted sour cream on hers.


----------



## luckytrim (Aug 17, 2019)

LT's Delight !


2 slices Russian Pumpernickle
3 (thin) slices liverwurst
2 slices fresh tomato
2 slices provolone
4 sweet pickle slices
spicy brown mustard


----------



## salt and pepper (Aug 17, 2019)

Shrimp Pizza....






[/IMG]


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 17, 2019)

luckytrim said:


> LT's Delight !
> 
> 2 slices Russian Pumpernickle
> 3 (thin) slices liverwurst
> ...




Mmmmm, liverwurst! I haven't had it in ages. This sandwich sounds delicious.


----------



## Linda0818 (Aug 17, 2019)

luckytrim said:


> LT's Delight !
> 
> 
> 2 slices Russian Pumpernickle
> ...



OMG! I love liverwurst and that sandwich looks so amazing. I don't think I've ever seen Russian pumpernickel, though.


----------



## luckytrim (Aug 17, 2019)

...... It's also called Russian rye..... Any Pumpernickel will do ........


----------



## Linda0818 (Aug 17, 2019)

I'm going to have to look for it. It's also hard to find good liverwurst. The best liverwurst I ever purchased was from an online company that specialized in German foods.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 17, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> I'm going to have to look for it. It's also hard to find good liverwurst. The best liverwurst I ever purchased was from an online company that specialized in German foods.


 This s the brand liverwurst I buy. I love it! It has a nice smoky flavor.


----------



## Linda0818 (Aug 17, 2019)

msmofet said:


> This s the brand liverwurst I buy. I love it! It has a nice smoky flavor.
> 
> View attachment 36225



Do you buy it online?


----------



## msmofet (Aug 17, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> Do you buy it online?


 No, I buy it at my supermarket.


----------



## Linda0818 (Aug 17, 2019)

msmofet said:


> No, I buy it at my supermarket.



Just wondered because I've never seen that brand before.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 17, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> I'm going to have to look for it. It's also hard to find good liverwurst. The best liverwurst I ever purchased was from an online company that specialized in German foods.


Have you checked with any of the stores in German Village? We were in Schmidt's Sausage House a couple years ago and I sorta-kinda remember them having deli meats. I do know that we bought several of their sausage varieties to enjoy when we got to our daughter's.


----------



## Linda0818 (Aug 17, 2019)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Have you checked with any of the stores in German Village? We were in Schmidt's Sausage House a couple years ago and I sorta-kinda remember them having deli meats. I do know that we bought several of their sausage varieties to enjoy when we got to our daughter's.



Nope, haven't done that. German Village has seen a lot of crime lately and has gone downhill, unfortunately. Used to be such a quaint little area, but it's been ruined by crime and break-ins and a target for those against the gay community, which make up a good percentage of German Village. 

I used to love walking the streets of German Village with the brick roads and cute houses, etc. But people avoid that area now.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 18, 2019)

That's a shame, *Linda*. We went to Schmidt's in August, 2017, when we were driving from viewing the solar eclipse in TN to our daughter's near Canton, OH. We only ate at Schmidt's, wandered the little gift shop down the same alleyway, and left. I didn't notice anything unfriendly about the area while we were driving through it, though.


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 18, 2019)

What lovely looking foodie pics!    The liverwurst sandwich especially caught my eye...I love it and have had several liverwurst sandwiches over the past few days.  

I'll have to look for that brand *MsM* posted - I usually just buy the Jones brand, because that's what I'm used to grabbing.  That and a light spread of  Inglehoffer stone ground mustard on rye and I'm in heaven.

https://www.jonesdairyfarm.com/products/specialty/liver-sausage/sandwich


----------



## Linda0818 (Aug 19, 2019)

Cooking Goddess said:


> That's a shame, *Linda*. We went to Schmidt's in August, 2017, when we were driving from viewing the solar eclipse in TN to our daughter's near Canton, OH. We only ate at Schmidt's, wandered the little gift shop down the same alleyway, and left. I didn't notice anything unfriendly about the area while we were driving through it, though.



On the surface, it's still a decent place. But that area has been declining over the past few years.


----------



## kenmiller (Aug 19, 2019)

It looks awesome, great job


----------



## luckytrim (Aug 19, 2019)

Spinach & Radish Soup w/ Shrimps...


----------



## msmofet (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## GimmeAnotherOne (Aug 19, 2019)

Made my 1st chili tonight. Came out pretty damn good. 

Paired it with my cornbread I made yesterday. Good combo!


----------



## luckytrim (Aug 20, 2019)

Chicken & Dumplings


----------



## Linda0818 (Aug 20, 2019)

Still enjoying the pics. And the chicken & dumplings looks so good. Comfort food at its best.


----------



## GimmeAnotherOne (Aug 25, 2019)

strawberry daiquiri


----------



## CraigC (Aug 25, 2019)

Oaxacan Mole Negro

Just made the sauce and will add the chicken when we have this for dinner.
Not the cleanest picture, but it was still hot.


----------



## luckytrim (Aug 25, 2019)

Stuffed Baby Eggplant


----------



## msmofet (Aug 25, 2019)

Ms. Mofet's White Pasta Fagioli


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 25, 2019)

Here's the chicken parm I made the other night:


----------



## GimmeAnotherOne (Aug 25, 2019)

All looking good peoples! Getting hungry 
Late night chicken empanadas last night:


----------



## GimmeAnotherOne (Aug 25, 2019)

Breakfast. Made my 1st crepes today and creme/sauces. 













Decide to try savory also. Came out good. Prosciutto, sharp cheddar, garlic goat cheese, tomatoes





Red raspberry sauce








Creme (mascarpone, sugar, heavy cream - whipped)





3 different jams (strawberry, red raspberry, grape)


----------



## CraigC (Aug 26, 2019)

We decided to have the mole for dinner after all. Homemade blue corn tortillas and Mexican green rice to go with.


----------



## bbqcoder (Aug 26, 2019)

Good stuff everyone! I especially like the stuffed baby eggplant dish from skilletlicker.  Are you able to share your recipe? Thanks!


----------



## Linda0818 (Aug 26, 2019)

Beautiful


----------



## oldschoolkz (Aug 28, 2019)

Pizza from last night


----------



## msmofet (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## caseydog (Aug 29, 2019)

A few of my favorite shots of my own food are...

Turkey and andouille gumbo.

Bean and ham soup.

Bibimbap.

Chicken soup.

Italian sausage and peppers.

CD

.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 29, 2019)

Chicken Marsala


----------



## Linda0818 (Aug 29, 2019)

Yes, I'm still peeking in here and everything looks so nice 

I'm suddenly in the mood for ham & bean soup. I love that stuff.


----------



## luckytrim (Aug 29, 2019)

Eggplant Beignets


----------



## Linda0818 (Aug 29, 2019)

I'm CRAZY about eggplant. I'm looking up a recipe for those.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 29, 2019)

luckytrim said:


> Eggplant Beignets.


Not on my watch!  If you like them, though, carry on...


----------



## GimmeAnotherOne (Aug 29, 2019)

A couple a made the other day

Lemon Pound Cake



Chocolate on chocolate cake:


----------



## GimmeAnotherOne (Aug 31, 2019)

Late night cake night. Magnolia style.
Whole cake gone in 1 sitting


----------



## agenthenry69 (Sep 4, 2019)

GimmeAnotherOne said:


> Late night cake night. Magnolia style.
> Whole cake gone in 1 sitting



I am not shocked that it took one sitting for this!!  It looks so delicious


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 4, 2019)

Chicken Breast w/ Orange Sauce...


----------



## msmofet (Sep 4, 2019)

Salsa (Uncooked)


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 9, 2019)

Stuffed, Breaded Mushrooms...


----------



## msmofet (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 9, 2019)

Fridge clean out: BBQ Pork Bao Bun, Pork Shumai, veggies and smokey bacon bbq sauce.


----------



## Linda0818 (Sep 9, 2019)

TATTRAT said:


> Fridge clean out: BBQ Pork Bao Bun, Pork Shumai, veggies and smokey bacon bbq sauce.



I love Shumai. A Cantonese restaurant near my work place has awesome Dim Sum and the Pork & Shrimp Shumai - as well as their Pea Sprout Dumplings - is a favorite of mine. Think I'll get some for lunch this week.


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 10, 2019)

Salad Plate -
Egg Salad, Tuna Salad, Cream of Celery Soup


----------



## TATTRAT (Dec 17, 2020)

*BUMP*

White Chocolate Blueberry Bread Pudding, yesterdays snow day project.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 17, 2020)

tattrat said:


> *bump*
> 
> white chocolate blueberry bread pudding, yesterdays snow day project.





ah-yum!


----------



## msmofet (Dec 17, 2020)

TATTRAT said:


> *BUMP*
> 
> White Chocolate Blueberry Bread Pudding, yesterdays snow day project.


YUM!  Recipe please.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 17, 2020)

(file photo from back in 2013)

One of my favorite appys,
Sausage Stuffed Mushrooms


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 17, 2020)

I'm looking for one of mt showstoppers.  I'll see what I can find.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 17, 2020)

Oh my gosh! I forgot all about this thread, but glad it was bumped because everything looks amazing


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 17, 2020)

Linda0818 said:


> Oh my gosh! I forgot all about this thread, but glad it was bumped because everything looks amazing



I think this thread petered out because more people are posting pics on the Today's Menu and What Are You Baking threads.


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 17, 2020)

Andy M. said:


> I think this thread petered out because more people are posting pics on the Today's Menu and What Are You Baking threads.



Yeah, I had forgotten about it. But you can never have too much food.


----------



## TATTRAT (Dec 17, 2020)

msmofet said:


> YUM!  Recipe please.



I'll do a proper write up/recipe card when I get some wiggle room, but it's pretty simple.

2 loaves of Challah
18 eggs (12 whole + 6 yolks)
1QT heavy cream +/- a pint
1C Brown Sugar
1C White Sugar
1QT/4.25 Cups fresh blueberries...you CAN use frozen.
1lb bag of White Choc chips
2T Vanilla extract
1T Cinnamon
Zest of 3-4 Lemons, depending on size

Put cream on stove to bring to simmer.
In a large bowl, crack your eggs. Add sugar, vanilla, cinnamon and zest while waiting for cream to come up to a simmer.

Cube bread.

Temper your eggs and cream. 

Let the bread soak up the custard mix and fold in berries and chips. 

I did these in loaf pans, they will be a little wet looking, and that's ok, the custard will set. See pic 1

Bake COVERED for 40 min @350f then take out and remove foil. They will have risen. See pic 2

Back in the oven to brown the tops and set everything for final rest.

Removed from pan, rested and ready to slice. See pics 3 and 4.

FOR THE GLAZE: Juice the lemons you zested. Get about a cup of powdered sugar, add a 1/4t of vanilla extract, and add lemon juice until it's the desired consistency. Easy for drizzling.


Here's a link for pics


----------



## msmofet (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 17, 2020)

Snapper Vera Cruz Style


----------

